# Cycle Buddies Februray / March 2016 - Part 2



## ~ Chux ~

Here's your new home Ladies........................happy chatting!!

Chux xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya,
We are now on part 2 of this thread so hopefully you all find it. 

Mo, I hope you are ok. Been thinking of you. xx

Mcstamp, sounds lovely, I guess you could always plan holidays in the lakes with the baby in one of those carrier slings! hehe. Good luck for ET tomorrow. Everything crossed it goes well and you come away PUPO again. xx

Lucy, Hiya, glad you have dates booked in for C-section, eeeek! xx

Nat, Glad you seem to have responded better this round, that's great. Hope today goes just aswell and hopefully all is good for Wednesday. I also had crampy pains during stimms last time, I was on a higher dose and really did feel quite sensitive in that area. A sign that things are working well I say.  Looking forward to your updates this week too. xx

Nellie, If you are still ready I hope everything went ok last week, Thinking of you. xx

Hello to everyone else reading. 
xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Beccaboo - How are you feeling now?

Mcstamp - Best of luck for tomorrow, will look forward to hearing your news.

Lucy - Glad you have your date, you must be so excited now.

Mo - Hope you are doing ok, would be lovely to hear from you.

Nellie - Hope everything went ok last week, have been thinking about you lots, would be lovely to hear from you too.

AFM - scan went well this morning and EC is booked for Thursday so fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies sorry for my disappearing act! 

Lizzie yay to finally getting started on your FET. fx it works for you x

Beccaboo and Lucy you are so sweet with your orange loveliness!! I hope you are both feeling ok with your growing bumps   x

Mcstamp sounds like you had a lovely week away. Good luck for your transfer tomorrow. I hope it goes perfectly x

Nat I'm so happy you've responded better this time and your scan today went well. I have everything crossed for your EC on Thursday and I hope all those follies contain lovely eggs x

Thank you all for thinking of me and asking after me. You truly are wonderful and I'm sending you all virtual hugs   x 

My EC last Monday went really well and they got 8 eggs (twice what I got last time!!). Sadly my bladder refused to work again so I ended up in a lot of pain, on morphine and went home with a catheter in like last time. All so horrible but was back to normal after a few days, just very sore! 5 fertilised and I had two put back on Thursday so I'm PUPO with an 8 cell and a 6 cell. One is grade 1-2 and the other is grade 2 but I'm not sure which is which cause on the morning of transfer they were both 6 cells but by time of ET one had divided again so fx its 3rd time lucky and one of these sticks!! SP is so much better than LP but it's all such a whirlwind!! I'm now on a blood thinning injection, a progesterone injection and 2 pessaries a day so fx they help   x

Love and light to you all and anyone else still reading x

PS I've named them Bert and Ernie     x

PPS OTD is a week today and so far I'm managing to keep the crazy at bay!!   x


----------



## Beccaboo

Nellie, 8 eggs is brilliant and fertilisation rate is good too. So glad you are PUPO with 2 on board.   Love that you have named them too. Sorry to hear you did end up with the bladder issue again, but good that soon back to normal especially to get to the transfer part. Keeping everything crossed for next week and sending sticky vibes to those little embies. xx

Nat, glad another scan went well and only 2 more sleeps now until EC for you. Will be thinking about you.

Mcstamp, Hope all ok for transfer today and your little frostie has defrosted well. Soon be PUPO too. How lovely would it be if all you ladies got those well deserved BFP's this time.  xx

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Mcstamp - Hope your transfer went ok today, would be lovely if we are all PUPO by the end of the week  

Nellie - Lovely to hear from you, I was wondering how you got on.  8 eggs and 5 fertilised is great, the quality is good too.  Glad you are feeling ok, I am going to try really hard not to go crazy symptom checking this time, I really think it does not good and from what I understand, the systems are more or less the same whether its positive or negative so you really can't tell.  Still not long to wait now.  Sorry to hear that you had problems with your bladder again but pleased it didn't effect the transfer or anything.

Hope everyone else is ok and thank you for your kind words. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Mcstamp I've been thinking of you today and sending you good orangey vibes. I hope all went well x

Thanks Beccaboo - would be amazing if we all got BFP's! x

Nat the symptom spotting defo doesn't do anyone any good! I say each time I'm not going to do it but there comes a point, usually around 7 or 8DP3DT that I start turning to Dr Google! So far I know all of my symptoms are from the progesterone. Cried at work today because my computer wouldn't work (damn hormones!) Then found out we didn't get any frosties so I'm beyond gutted as I honestly don't know if we can afford another cycle. I just hope I have the two best ones on board x


----------



## mcstamp

Hiya,  thank you for all your lovely warm wishes    It all went well today.  The first one survived the thaw and had started to divide some more, so we have one on board and 2 in the freezer still.  
On the way home we stopped for a drink and I ordered a juice that was the brightest orange ever (all healthy stuff though!) I hadn't done it on purpose but it did make me smile.  

Nellie,  glad to hear from you. I was wondering if the bad bladder had been at it again! Poor you, that really is rubbish.  But very pleased to hear you are PUPO and not going too crazy - yet!  It is a shame not to get the frosties, they do give that extra piece of mind but like you said you've got the best 2 on board  so sending lots of sticky vibes your way. Hope you are getting some relax time too= the SP is such a whirlwind I think you really need it!

Nat- So pleased its all going well.  I'll be thinking of you on Thursday and hoping for lots of eggs.  Have you anything nice planned to keep you chilled between times?

Lizzie- Hope that the long process of the FET is going well for you so far and you are not a big dopey buseriln head like I was  

Beccaboo- I'm going to plan my summer holiday tonight.  Hopefully back to Borrowdale for a bit


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Mcstamp - really pleased the transfer went well, fingers crossed this is your time. 

Nellie - hope u r still feeling ok, did u go straight back to work after transfer. 

Well, trigger injection done and all ready and waiting for tomorrow. Feel nervous and excited at the same time. We are hoping to go away for a couple of days after transfer but will wait and see what happens. 

Sending sticky vibes to mcstamp and Nellie. 

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nellie, Hope you are still feeling ok. It is so hard not to symptom spot isn't it, especially when we know that progesterone gives us a lot of symptoms too. Try to relax and I always find do nice things in that 2ww. Sorry you didn't have any frosties  your situation sounds similar to mine, I ended up with 3 fertilised this go, 2 transferred and my last embie didn't make it to freeze. its normal to feel having a frozen is like a back up, another chance, but I'm hoping you wont need it like me. 

Mcstamp, glad all went well for you with the transfer, that's great news. I love that you had a bright orange drink after transfer, well that's got to help your embie stick! Hope you have a good 2ww and I think planning a holiday to the lakes in the summer is lovely. xx

Nat, Yay, no injections today for you! Hope you get lots of eggs and collection goes well tomorrow. I also booked a mini break in my 2ww. It wasn't far away but stayed a couple of nights in a b&b by the coast and did some nice little coastal walks, lunches out. It was really relaxing and it certainly does take your mind off the waiting a little. I also met my friend for dinner one night and I am sure all the giggles contributed to the BFP! Thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Nellie321

Mcstamp I'm so happy for you that everything went well. I love that you had a bright orange drink! I'm wearing an orange top today with my bright orange bracelet I made - both are making me smile lots! Also my dad bought me some roses - they are orange and he doesn't even know about the colour thing (I don't think dads get it like moms do!) and that made me smile too! So happy you are joining me on the PUPO and hope you can keep the crazy at bay too!! x

Nat enjoy your day of no injections and good luck for EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you good orangey vibes! Due to my stupid bladder I was off work all last week - EC was on the Monday and ET on the Thursday and I didn't go back to work until this week so I had a good 4 days post transfer to just relax at home - that's more due to timings than planning really! My clinic say to carry on as normal but no heavy lifting or anything too strenuous x

Beccaboo it does sound like we are similar. I've never had any frosties but with 3 left in the lab I was so hopeful this time, but as you say, hopefully I wont need them this time x

So I'm now 6dp3dt and so far still keeping a lid on things, although starting to feel slight niggles/AF type pain but trying not to read into any of it. Yet!

Love and light x


----------



## Beccaboo

Just a quick one, Good Luck for today Nat. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Just a quick update as not feeling great. Have been really upset as they only got 3 eggs, really surprised out of 8 follicles. Can only hope and pray that they all fertilise or at least 2.  Thank you for thinking of me. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, I really hope they fertilise overnight and you get to transfer. I know I keep referring back to mine but on my first round I only managed 4 eggs and got to a 5dt resulting in a BFP. So I hope they are the good quality 3 that will take you to where you need to be.


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat,  really hoping you've had some good news today x  Thinking of you


----------



## Nellie321

Hi Nat I hope you got some good news yesterday. As Beccaboo said great things can come from small numbers but I understand you being upset as last cycle I only had 4 eggs from 11 follies but try not to worry. Sending   And thinking of you x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Thank you for all your kind words. 

Mcstamp - how are you getting on?

Nellie - how are you feeling, not long now till test day?  Have you got to the crazy stage yet?

Beccaboo - hope you are feeling ok and your bump is getting bigger.  

Well, it's turn a bumpy ride but I am now content and relaxing in a hotel. Only one of my eggs fertilised and so they did a 2 day transfer today, it has 4 cells, no fragmentation and graded at 4 (top quality) so we are hoping and praying that this little one is a fighter.  Not quite how we saw things, especially after having 3 put back last time but we are hopeful. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, brilliant, so pleased for you, it's such an anxious few days after EC. Great that is was graded so well and that's got to be a major positive. Hope the 2ww goes well. Xx

Nellie and mcstamp, hope you are both doing well on your 2ww too. 

Bump is quite big now, it's getting uncomfy to sleep as having to sleep on side but can't complain. Xx


----------



## Nellie321

Nat I'm so happy you are PUPO! I know we always say it but it does only take one.   This is a little fighter for you x

Beccaboo have you got yourself one of those giant pillows to sleep on? My sil had one and said it was really good x

Mcstamp I hope you are doing ok and not going too crazy x

AFM I think I'm out. Been having AF type cramps since Tuesday/Wednesday, breakouts which I always get in lead up to AF and yesterday morning was the first day my boobs didn't hurt like hell. Started spotting too (TMI bit of pink on wiping first thing then tiny amounts of brown throughout the day and same today - this is exactly the same time I started spotting on my last cycle, 9dp3dt) and my temp is going down. Tested this morn an bfn. I honestly think it's just the progesterone holding things off. Devastated. 

OTD is tomorrow and I can't see it changing. Just wish we didn't have to go to the clinic with a urine sample just for them to tell me what I already know. 

I'm not sure what we do next. I'm a poor responder with low egg reserve. I've never had a 5 day blast or any Frosties. We're now nearly £9k in debt and I have no hope that this will ever work. Sorry for being such a negative nelly. Thank you all for your support as always. 

Love and light x


----------



## NatParnell

Thanks Beccaboo and Nellie, I know it can only take one and I have to try and stay positive. 

Nellie - I'm so sorry. Don't lose all hope just yet, it's not over till the fat lady sings as they say, you don't think this could be implantation bleeding?  It is so hard and I think you have done amazingly to last without going crazy. Your clinic does seem to have an earlier test date, mine has always been 16 days from egg collection. I really do hope you get some good news tomorrow, will be thinking of you. 

Mcstamp - hope you are doing ok and haven't got to the crazy stage yet. 

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Nat- I'm really pleased that one little one has made it through.  Excellent news and keeping everything crossed for you x

Nellie, we're all allowed to be negative Nellies sometimes    I just hope that the test tomorrow tells you otherwise.  Have you and your DH discussed next steps?  I'd certainly say that getting 5 day blasts isn't everything and there are a lot of woman who get lucky eventually despite poor response.  I know it doesn't help much but I'm thinking of you and hoping for the best.

Beccaboo- Are you bigger than most because its twins?  I hope you can find a way to help you sleep more comfortably- you've got a it more growing to do yet!  

AFM I'm not crazy but feel almost apathetic?  Its very strange - I'm not negative just have extremely low expectations and almost feel like I'm already coping with a BFN.  I was out at the village fete yesterday and feeling acutely the lack of child and was sad I couldn't show all the girls in the mothers race how to run!  Maybe I am a negative Nellie too!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi mcstamp - sorry to hear  you aren't feeling very positive either. When is your official test date? I think it does get to a point when you feel like it will never work and the odds are stacked against you. Gosh we are a cheery bunch aren't we!  

Nellie - thinking of you today and really hope you received some good news. 

Xx


----------



## LizzieAttwood

Hi lovely ladies,
Nat- great news on your top quality embie keeping everything crossed for you.

Nellie- thinking of you and hoping you have some good news.

Mcstamp- congrats on being on 2ww keeping everything crossed for you. How are you feeling? It's so hard to stay positive.

Beccaboo- sorry to hear you are having trouble sleeping hope this improves for you.

AFM: had my first scan last Thursday but hadn't had period so couldn't move onto next stage, however came Friday so am due next scan this Thursday so then can hopefully start next bit think it's 6 tablets a day, so should be fine. Am a bit anxious about thaw process.


----------



## mcstamp

HI Lizzie- glad its all starting to move forwards for you now, hope the scan on Thursday goes well- It is a slow old process.  I've forgotten how many frosties you had at what stage?  Its all so nerve wracking especially when you've spent so long on the drugs.  My first one thawed correctly if that helps to reassure at all! 

Nat- I've cheered myself up a bit now- I think the non stop rain and the fact DH watched back to back referendum debates on Sunday had something to do with it!  I had almost forgotten though how much the moods can change during the 2WW (depending on what I've googled that day!) such a  rollercoaster.  How are you doing with it all? 
I cheered myself up with a nice evening walk and a trip to tend our honeybees, which strangely is very calming.  I had a talk to our queen bee and empathised with her about how she's just an egg laying machine.. however when she gets a bit crap at it they just kill her.  So I guess I'm lucky really!  
My OTD is next Monday and I will probably hang on until then.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Lizzie - hope your appointment goes well on Thursday, I don't know about the thaw process as have never had frosties.

Mcstamp - Glad you are feeling a little more positive, I think it is such a rollercoaster ride.  The weather yesterday wouldn't have helped as you say and all the Referendum stuff is driving me made now, just wish it was over.  Although it does have a direct impact on my career so I guess as least it gives me something else to concentrate on.  Not long now until your OTD, I have never tested early either.  Have you got any symptoms?

Beccaboo - Hope you are ok and managing to sleep a bit better.  Did you try the pillow that Nellie suggested?

Nellie - I hope you are doing ok and had some good news yesterday.  This will be our last try and then we will have to think about other avenues too so I now how hard it is.  Have you considered any other options....however, I'm asking this and maybe you don't need to.  Would love to hear from you.

AFM - I am ok at the moment, back to work today and feel surprisingly calm, not sure how long that will last though.  As I say, this is our last attempt so will have to consider other options if it doesn't work. 

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi ladies,

I've been reading but not had time to post over the last few days.

Nellie, I hope you are ok and at got some good news on OTD. I presume you went to the clinic with your urine sample. xx

Nat, Glad you are feeling calm, that's got to be good. Did you enjoy your break away? I have been using pillows yes, I think last night it helped or maybe I was just super relaxed from yoga session! xx

Mcstamp, my bump wasn't that big really until about a week or so ago and I think I've had a growth spurt! Some days its bigger than others too! I had one fajita too many the other day and quickly found out that there wasn't room for too much food and two babies! I felt so uncomfortable! I think its natural to go from positive to negative feeling in the 2ww. I was so sure I was heading for a BFN so was shocked when it wasn't and just showed how wrong my feelings were. I think you should wait until OTD too and stay in that PUPO bubble for as long as possible! xx

Lizzie, having to lay on my side now and its not my usual way of sleeping, plus using pillows as support so my poor DH as Im definitely taking up a lot of bed space! haha 
I am glad AF came and hoping that scan gives good results for you on Thursday so you can start with the tablets. xx

xx


----------



## Nellie321

Hi ladies,

Mcstamp I totally get how you have been feeling. I think you get to a point where its about self preservation and preparing yourself for the worst, hoping to be surprised by the best. I LOVE that you have honeybees!! I hope you're not driving yourself too mad with the 2ww x

Nat well done for staying calm so far. I did go a bit crazy with google towards the end! I hope this is your time and you don't have to consider other options x

Lizzie lovely to hear from you. I'm glad AF came and hope everything goes ok at your scan on Thursday x

Beccaboo I'm glad you've found a comfortable way to sleep - even if it means DH has less space, you defo need it more than him!! x 

AFM it's officially over. I already knew it but it still hurts to have it confirmed and made official. Thank you all for thinking of me, you are so kind. I don't know what we will do now. We could 'afford' to try again only by getting further into debt and with absolutely no guarantees this will work I think this may be the end of the road as far as IVF goes. We have to have a follow up with the consultant so wont make any final decisions until then. In the meantime we're planning a getaway to sunnier (and drier) climes! 

I'm routing for you ladies and will keep checking in. Love and light xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nellie, so sorry to hear this. It's really not fair  
I think coming out of a cycle that hasn't worked is very hard to get your head around, your world is consumed by treatment and then you can feel at a bit of a loss. But you don't have to make any decisions right now and take the time to see what your next steps are. A follow up with the consultant sounds good idea and see what they say and a holiday to sunnier climes most definitely sounds a good idea. Having something to look forward helps lots and gets you back to being you/a couple doing things you enjoy while you figure things out, 
Lots of love to you and you DH. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Nellie, so sorry to hear that      Like you said the decision about the way forward doesn't have to be made yet and a plan for a proper break from it sounds really sensible.  Have you considered seeing a counsellor- it might help make some sense of your feelings ? 
Sending love and thoughts to you and your DH.  Hope you keep in touch x

AFM- Confused.  I started spotting yesterday evening (7dp5dt), which is continuing now. It is brown but feels very much like AF- cramping, craving jelly sweets and the spot on my lip I always get.  Just waiting to see if it turns into a full flow or is going to continue to tease me.  I never normally see AF but then this is a FET so I guess things are different.  I'm off to keep busy for the day now and hopefully stay far away from Google !


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Nellie - I am so sorry to hear your news, as I said before, if this cycle does t work for us then it is a bit of a reality check and some tough decisions. I do t think I could go through it again, not just financially but also emotionally. I think mcstamp is right though, maybe you should ask for counselling, it may help make sense of it all. There are always other options. Give yourself time to think thugs through and come to terms with it and then talk to the consultant. Remember, we are all here if you need a chat or anything or even to scream at. Please stay in touch. 

Mcstamp - I really hope AF isn't arriving, it could possibly be implantation bleeding? Thinking of u, let us know how things go. 

AFM - this whole stupid EU referendum is helping to keep my mind on other things which I think has to be a positive. We enjoyed our few days away and now I am back to work with a bang. 

Love to you all. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat, I hope the return to work hasn't been too stressful and the referendum result works in your favour.  I too have been worrying about how much more  IVF Is sensible to do- the emotional and practical toll of it is hard to explain to anyone but I certainly feel its weight and its not one that I want to try and carry too long.  
My spotting lasted about 24 hours and now has stopped completely however i'm still having AF type cramps so not really sure what to make of it (every cycle something different crops up so I'm getting a bit ambivalent!)  Luckily I'm really busy until test day on Monday so should be able to get through OK!  How are you faring?
Lizzie hope your scan has gone well today and you are ready for the next stage x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,
Well what a very strange day today was in UK history. Difficult for London. 

Mcstamp - how are you doing now?  Has the bleeding subsided? Have been thinking of you. 

Beccaboo - hope you are ok and sleeping better. When is your next scan?

Nellie - hope you are doing ok. When is your appointment with the consultant?

Lizzie - how was your scan?

AFM - I'm doing ok, still managing to stay away from the crazy. Work has really helped to take my mind off of it. Just really busy. 

Hope you all have good weekends. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Mcstamp - just dropping in to wish you luck tomorrow. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Morning all, hope you are all doing well.
Well in a week of shocking unlikely results, I joined in this morning with a BFP. Can barely believe it as I really did think that I'd never get implantation and am just keeping my fingers crossed now that embryo number 7 (my lucky number)  is in the right place and can make it to the next hurdle 
When is your OTD Nat? I'm sorry this crazy country has made your job is  harder than it should be


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all,
Ive been too busy at work but reading along when can. xx

Mcstamp - yippee, what brilliant news for a Monday morning. well...that's just made my day which was starting off a tired one! Sooooo pleased for you. Every week I get through even now is like a milestone reached so just take it easy and take each week as it comes. Soon you will be having that 8 week scan. xxx

Nat, It certainly was a bit of a funny day Friday. Our office was all a bit meh. Sleeping had been better but then I had a bad night last night. I just don't like sleeping on my side, despite pillows it really hurts my hips and this morning I've woken up feeling really achy. Oh well, I don't like to moan and know it will only get harder the bigger I get so trying to focus on the end result.   Is you OTD coming up this week? Fingers crossed for you and will be looking out for your good news! xx

Nellie, How are you feeling? have you managed to book a holiday. xx

Lizzie, How was the scan last week? 

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Mcstamp - Wow, that is amazing CONGRATULATIONS,   , will be praying for you.  It is so nice to finally get some good news on here.  You must be over the moon.  My OTD is on Saturday, still feeling relatively calm and haven't Googled yet but starting to get a little nervous I have to admit.  The only thing I am thinking about is "sore boobs", they are still sore at the moment but I remember that this wore off the last 2 cycles but can't remember when, can anyone remember when it wares off and when the trigger shot is out of your system? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Thanks Beccaboo- I've got the date to aim for now and its 19th July so only 3 weeks away,  although I have a feeling it will be a long 3 weeks!  I spoke to my sisters which was very reassuring, they understand the nervousness and its good to know they are there to hold my hand - as well as you guys!  But like you say its just each day as it comes  and a lot of deep breathing me thinks! 
Boo hiss for the aches and pains - I guess you are already doing yoga and stretching?  I hope that it starts to settle down - you could do without the lack of sleep on top of the other tiredness!

Nat- Thank you and well done for staying off Google.  I did very well until the blood day and today,  But now I am backing off again!  I kept a note of symptoms from the first cycle and my boobs got less sore from 6dp3dt.  Like you I took it as a bad sign- however I don't have a single bit of sore boobness going on now (this was a FET so no trigger to give me them in the first place) so maybe a decrease is not a bad sign after all? I remember seeing a good post about how long the trigger shot lingers but I can't find it now.  Don't test before OTD to be sure    Good luck with staying sane x 

Nellie- hope you are OK still thinking of you x

If I go quiet it is because my computer is having issues and I may have to admit defeat and take it to the computer doctor


----------



## Beccaboo

Mcstamp, glad you got your scan date booked in. Everything crossed for you that it all continues well. Glad you have your sisters for support too.  You must be full of smiles today. 
Yes I do pregnancy yoga and have a class tonight so hope it will stretch me out a bit for a better night tonight. I googled hip pain when sleeping on side today and its seemingly quite a common pain. I guess my body is already preparing me for sleepless nights!  

Nat, glad you are keeping calm for OTD. Fx for Saturday and some more good news. My sore boobs wore off around the same time approaching OTD. I kept pressing them thinking they must be sore but they weren't! Ive never had soreness there during pregnancy. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Beccaboo - hope your yoga goes well tonight and you get a good nights sleep. You did make me laugh, I am also priding my boobs to see if they hurt  

Mcstamp - has it sunk in yet? Hope you are doing something nice to celebrate. Hope you sorted out your computer too. 

Nellie - thinking of you, hope you are feeling a little more positive now. 

AFM - thank you mcstamp and Beccaboo for your information about sore boobs   however I think the craziness has started. I have got AF type pains and really am feeling sorry for myself. I think this is shortly to be over for me and can't see it working. Really don't know what we will do, this is our third try and we can't afford to try again especially with little hope of it working. 

Sorry to sound all doom and gloom, maybe I will feel differently tomorrow. 

Love and light. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, keep the positive levels up. You still have 5 days to go and a lot is still happening with that little embroyo of yours in that time, I am sure the AF type pains could well be implantation. Pregnancy symptoms often match those of AF. Hope you are feeling better about things today. As mcstamp said, hold out to test on OTD if you can. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope you are all ok.

Mcstamp - how are you feeling?  Amazing I bet but I can imagine that you are also very nervous.

Lizzie - Hope you are doing ok and the scan went well.

Beccaboo - Hope you are doing well and sleeping better.

I am a complete nervous wreck now, have AF type symptoms on and off, cramps and have had a headache yesterday and today which I normally get a few days before AF starts, I know I shouldn't read too much into it and its not over till its over as they say but really not feeling very hopeful.  I wouldn't test early, have never been tempted to do that to be honest. I just wish Saturday was here and I could put myself out of my misery. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

How are you feeling today Nat? Better I hope. 
Only 2 more sleeps.  
xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat,  Chin up duck! 
Its so horrible waiting for OTD and keeping a handle on the emotions.  FX its not AF - I was very crampy, just like AF,  before OTD and for a few days after, so like you said it can be either way (just to keep us on our toes  ).  Anyway wishing you all the best and hope you are keeping busy until then. x  
And here are a couple of pointless smileys to make you smile!
  -  mine are tearing clumps out of each other right now- nice.

AFM If you can be calmly terrified I think that's where I'm at   It still just feels like I'M PUPO and the 2WW wait has been extended!  I'm still squeezing my boobs and wishing they felt sore - which must be just a thing particular to IVF girls - and am also wishing that I felt a little more sick and a little more tired!  I'm tempted to retest in a weeks time for reassurance  but then I  think I'd just like to stay in this bubble till scan date.  Such a minefield!  

Love to all reading along x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, It is such an anxious time and the worry doesn't end does it! I wanted a little sickness too but it really was horrendous when I got it, I had never felt so ill! But can understand why we want it for reassurance. In terms of testing my advice would be try not to become a serial tester! I tested a couple times again at about 7 weeks just because I was tempted and the test showed up a very very faint line (my experience of lines becoming fainter have not been good outcomes in the past) so I absolutely worried myself that I would turn up at the 8 week scan and be given bad news. No idea why I had faint lines on tests at 7 weeks as obviously there was twins in there!
I am sure everything will be fine, keep positive and keep smiling knowing you have a lo snuggled up in there.

Hi Nat, Hope you are ok today and any AF type pains are really early pregnancy pains. Good luck tomorrow. xx

Hi Nellie, I hope you are ok. keep thinking about you and hope you got that holiday booked. xx

Hi Lizzie, Hope you are well and on track with your FET cycle. xx

I'm glad its Friday, that's got to be a good thing to smile about.  Looking forward to chilling out this week. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Mcstamp - I can only imagine how nervous you must feel, I guess the goal posts just move when you get to the end of the 2 week wait.  There must be a part of you that is so excited as well though, bet you are trying not to let yourself get excited though.

Beccaboo - Hope you are feeling ok.

Lizzie - How are you doing?

Nellie - Still think about you and wonder where you are at and if you booked a holiday like Beccaboo said.

AFM, well I managed to get through the week, still have AF symptoms on and off but no sign of her raising her ugly head at the moment.  I feel like I am a wreck now though and to be honest which just be glad when tomorrow is here and I will know one way or the other. 

Hope you all have lovely plans for the weekend.  I will keep you updated. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Well it's a BFN from me. Completely devastated and feels so cruel as no sign of AF yet. X


----------



## mcstamp

Nat, I'm so sorry  

There is little sense to be made of any of it- I'm struggling to know what to say 'because its just so rubbish and unfair.  Just know that we understand how you are feeling and we are here for you if you want to talk.  It will get better, because it always does but make sure you give yourself the time you need to recover.
Do you have a follow up appointment arranged so you get a chance to really discuss things?  
Sending love and strength, Anna  x


----------



## Beccaboo

Oh Nat, how rubbish. Really hoped it would work for you this time round. It is so upsetting. Like mcstamp, I don't know what else to say either.  
Take some time out with your DH, think things through, do something nice for you this weekend. 
Lots of love and hugs. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, Just checking in to see how you are feeling this week. Are you back to work?
Have you been able to book a follow up appointment with you clinic. Thinking of you.  

Mcstamp, Hope you are doing ok and things are going well xx


----------



## mcstamp

HI Beccaboo,  Hope you are doing well   I'm just trying to stop myself going mad 
  Luckily I'm pretty busy, but at the moment 13 days to the scan seems a very long time away.  I am having symptoms and my cat is cuddling me which reassures me but I'm really having to work hard to stay calm and positive!  Hope you are looking after yourself x 

Hope that Nat and Nellie are doing ok too. Thinking of you x


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope you are all doing well. 

Mcstamp - glad that you now have symptoms, that must be reassuring. 13 days must feel like ages but it will come around quickly. 

Beccaboo - hope you are doing ok and keeping well. Do you know when you are going to go on maternity leave?

Hope you are ok Nellie if you are still checking this. Maybe you are on a nice sunshine holiday. 

Thank you both for your comments and thoughts Beccaboo and Nellie. I'm ok thank you, keeping busy back at work. We still don't know what we are going to do yet but it seems pointless to try again when there is nothing more we can add to it or change, I think we have run out of options on that. I spoke to the consultant on Sunday and he said the issue is the quality of my eggs because of my age. We go to Iteland next week for 5 days so are going to have a think and go and see him when we get back. Any suggestions welcome. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Nat, glad you've got a bit of time away booked... was it Iceland or Ireland? 
Its really tough to know what to do and it will come clearer with time as you are still grieving.  
I find there is so much out there in terms of additional medication and therapies you can be paying for, but I've always been very sceptical and don't feel reassured by the evidence that it is necessarily worth it.  The genesis research trust is really interesting and I find the answers in the Q&As very honest. However I know somebody who had tried it and been successful would say different!  
Myself and my DH decided that we were happy with the basic treatment available on the NHS and as we had no additional problems really felt that we just had to have as many goes as possible. We were entitled to 2 funded goes however we had the strange situation where the hospital potentially dropped our first embryos   so we were given another cycle for free. The freebie cycle resulted in the frosties and so I knew that in total I could end up having 6 transfers ! Which we both feel is enough rolls of the dice and that once we'd taken all those chances we wouldn't pursue more treatment.  Sorry its a very long winded way of saying that  its that feeling that you are satisfied or not satisfied with how much you have done, that will determine the decision along with how much more you can financially and emotionally cope with.  I suppose if the consultant thinks its an egg quality issue (although what is his evidence for this-  Is it just you age or based on your response?) does that mean you have the option of DE- is it worth looking into it so you've got all the facts to think about?  
Another interesting fact that my hospital told me is they are having higher success rates with FETs and they are trialling freeze all cycles as standard. They think that the trauma of the stimms and EC is not good for the body and the consultant thinks that this is the way forward for IVF.  
Sorry for waffling!  I think I'm avoiding doing my work.  Take care and enjoy the break x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, Thank you for asking about me when you have so much going on. I'm well thank you and I put in my request today to finish work on the 27th September. I am taking all my annual leave before official maternity leave date kicks in on the 31st October. 
I found busying myself with work helps. I think it will be good for you to have that break away (Ireland or Iceland both sound fab!) and then a follow up can maybe allow you discuss options you haven't considered and I always found a follow up kind of brought closure to the last cycle and allows you to think about the future.

As Mcstamp mentioned about pursuing further cycles, if this go hadn't have worked for me, my DH and I also felt we had good quality treatment with our NHS funded and we wouldn't have pursued any more. More than anything we felt IVF for the last year had consumed our lives, we had discussed the positives of being a two and the things we loved and could do rather than focus on what we didn't have. Not to say I wouldn't have had down moments forever more! Also I thought how many rounds do you have, yes it could work on the next one but do you agree to stop at some point? But only you know how many goes you can physically and emotionally and also financially put yourselves through. 

Like Mcstamp said also, some ladies on my old buddies board are now considering DE and there is those that are also doing cycles abroad - I think there are some good clinics and the cost can be cheaper. For me personally I wouldn't have wanted to go abroad (in my head it involves extra stress!) but its an option that I know couples look into and it works. Maybe that's for you?
If your egg quality is an issue, and you opted for another cycle, is there anything you can do to improve it? I took CoQH10 on this cycle which is known to help but there was also something else my clinic suggested. I cant remember what it was though!
Alternatively if you feel this is the end of further cycles, have you thought about the adoption route? Maybe a little too early to think about that right now, especially if you have never considered it but in time it might be something that you could explore. 
I think I'm waffling too. 

Maybe the follow up can help and hope you reach a decision that's right for you. I can imagine it is a hard decision as its your future. Thinking of you. xx 

Hi Mcstamp, It is interesting with the success of FET's. Unfortunately my FET didn't work for me but my clinic does have good success rates with these.
I know what you mean, 13 days just feels like forever doesn't it! Then its another wait for the 12 weeks one! You would think we would be brilliant at waiting by now wouldn't you! My last scan was nearly 13 weeks and my next scan is tomorrow, that was 7 weeks inbetween! It does feel better the further along you get though.I think the cat cuddles are good signs things are going well. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girlies!

So so good to see you all on here! Massive congrats to everyone on their BFP's ! 

Baccaboo - OMG twins!!! So excited and happy for you! How many weeks are you now? How are u feeling ?

AFM - as u can see from my signature I managed to get pregnant straight  after failed fresh IVF  but sadly it ended up yet in another  miscarriage   
We are now ready to start FET , just waiting for my AF to arrive. Still can't decide whether to do natural or medicated.  My cycles gone crazy after IVF and my ovulation now comes on day 22 , and use to come on day 15/16. So guess it is not suitable for natural FET ? Does any one have more info on that ?

How is everyone else doing ? 

Xxx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi,

Thank you for all your advice, I also realised mcstamp that I called you Nellie in my post yesterday, I was doing it on the train and was rushing I think.

I really think we have done everything we can to help improve the egg quality, I have been eating really healthily over the last 6 months, drinking no alcohol for 4 months and I really don't think there is anything we can add to it.  I was put on steroids and Aspirin this last cycle, I had the scratch, I don't see anything else that can be added.  I agree with both of you, I have considered going to the ARGC but then I do believe as you both say, that a lot of the stuff is just money making things that are not likely to make any difference.  DE is a possibility, its a lot to get my head around and obviously is not an ideal situation but we want children to love and share our lives with so am certainly giving this a lot of thought.  Apparently the odds of me getting pregnant with conventional IVF is 1 in 5 but with donor eggs its 1 in 2 so a very big difference.  One thing we do know is that if we did go down that route, it would be completely confidential.  We are meeting a couple on Saturday that went down this route so will be interesting to get their take on it (they are friends of friends of ours).  Its Ireland we are going to next week, sorry, such bad typing.  So think after meeting them and going away then we will be ready to speak to the consultant when we get back and discuss options.

Mcstamp - only 10 days now till your scan  .

Beccaboo - gosh, it seems to go so quickly, can't believe you only have a couple of months of work left.

Lollista - Lovely to hear from you.  So sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Best of luck with your FET, keep us posted.

Love and light to you all and thank you for your support. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Beccaboo- I really hope your scan today has gone well and the twins are both behaving themselves x  I can not believe that you are that close to mat leave already- when is your DD?

Lolista- its great to hear from you, I have often thought about you and wondered what you were up to.  So sorry though to hear you had a miscarriage- are you getting any testing to establish the reasons for this as I see from your signature you have been through that a number of times?  I'm not sure at all about how your cycle effects the choice of natural or medicated.  My clinic only offer medicated so I had no choice, but it wasn't so bad (but looong) and definitely felt easier on my body than the fresh cycle.  I actually felt healthy for once at transfer time and not like a worn out mess!  

Nat- I was worried that my reply to you was so wafflley that you wouldn't make head nor tail of it- but glad you got the jist!  Its good that you have someone to talk to about DE, I think I would want to do that too as its just such a new and strange concept to get your head around.  I had no idea that the odds improved that much though- its staggering.  
Someone told me a long time ago that regardless of biology you never make or truly 'know' your children-they will always be their own people who we are there to guide, love and get to know.  Its always helped me to imagine a happy future with our children- however they are made!  
Have a lovely trip to Ireland- to my shame I lived in Northern Ireland for 7 years and I only visited the republic once!  Although I have been pleased to discover any future children will get an Irish passport- even if I won't!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Nat, the odds between DE and IVF with own eggs is a big difference isn't it. Lovely you have a couple you can discuss this with. I always think it is good speaking to people who have been through it and getting a true picture of what it entails to allow you to come to a decision. Hope the Ireland trip helps and enjoy yourselves while there. Maybe treat yourself to something nice! xx

Lolista, How lovely to hear from you. I think of you often too and have wondered how you were getting on.  So sorry to hear about your m/c though.  You must have been delighted to have got pregnant naturally. I know we hear things like this all the time but that must give you a little hope. Hopefully though starting the FET and being given some progestrogene support after will help your little frostie stick. I have only ever done medicated and that was because I very rarely ovulate so it may be the better option for you too. What has your consultant said? medicated is bit long winded like Mcstamp said but feels so much less stressful a fresh cycle. 
I am coming up to 21 weeks this Sunday and feeling really well thank you. Still seems surreal I am carrying two babies and sure there will be a lot of hard work to come but feeling grateful. xx

Mcstamp, My scan did go well yesterday thank you. Although one twin kept moving about too much they couldn't get a couple of the measurements they needed! Everything else was fine but I just need to be rescanned again in two weeks to get those last couple to complete my records. Then its scans every 4 weeks until I am due. I did have a two dizzy spells during the scan though! I cant lay on my back now, even propped up with pillows, so after about 10 mins of laying on back while she was scanning twin 1 I started to go dizzy with the sweats! so had to turn on side for scan. I then felt better, turned on back again then it came on again! I'm the same if I go to bed and prop myself up to watch TV or read! Apparently its the weight of babies pressing down on a blood vessel in your back which carries oxygen to your brain and guessing with two its worse maybe! My DD will be around 1st November but they could come earlier! eek.
How have you been feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Any food aversions?! I do hope you escape it! xx

Hi to anyone else reading.
I do hope you all have lovely weekends doing whatever nice things you have planned. 
xx


----------



## Lolisita

NatParnell- lovely to hear from you  too! Hope meeting your friends will help you to make the right decision. It is always helpful to speak to someone in similar situation xx

Mcstamp- thank you for thinking of me . I often thought about all of you and wondered how everyone is getting on x Yes I am getting tested. My GP refereed me to recurrent miscarriage clinic at my local hospital. I already had an app with the consultant there.  He told me it could be lots of reasons. So there are lots of tests they could do. I had some blood work done for various tests including blood clotting  and got a scan coming up and after I will have a follow up appointment.  It is a very slow process...

Beccaboo - me too hun. Lovely to hear your news   Yes I was happy that it is a proof that I can get pregnant but then something goes wrong   Because I dont get CM we use preseed ferttility gel which mimics CM so thinking  maybe it let a bad sperm got up there and caused chromosome abnormalities which would cause a miscarriage. That's why I believe fet would avoid that problem.
I ovulate on time every month , my cycles got longer tho after IVF so now in  35 days cycle my ovulation comes around day 22.
My AF started yesterday so I called my clinic to book FET. I spoke to a lovely nurse who explained everything. She said that I can still try natural fet with longer cycle and late ovulation as long as my follicles growth the right size and I get a surge. She said if they see that my follicle is not growing properly they can hopefully switch me to medicated. 
I feel like it is worth a try because I do ovulate and I would prefer to avoid all the drugs as I feel that's why IVF didn't work for me. Nurse said even tho I willbe doing natural cycle I can still support it with progesterone if I wanted to. I am planning on transferring two embryos.
I am really happy for you hun, wow 21 weeks eeeeeek not long to go     do you know what you having? Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Lolista- glad you are getting the testing and hope that your follow up appointment isn't too long too wait.  Its good news about the FET - I would have tried natural if it had been an option.  But even doing the medicated I felt so much healthier than when I've gone through a fresh cycle that I really wonder if that has made the difference.  So do you wait for a surge now and then what? 

Beccaboo- I'm so pleased the twinnies are doing well - if a bit wiggly! It must be nice to know that you will get monitored with the scans more regularly now.  Can you have a natural delivery or do they encourage C sections for twins?  I hope the dizziness doesn't become too much of a problem x 

Nat- hope you have enjoyed your break away x 

AFM - I feel a bit calmer now that I'm closer to scan date (8 days!).  I do have quite a few symptoms including a major aversion to pretty much all food, which isn't good.  I'm force feeding myself but really struggling so am just trying to graze healthily throughout the day, although I mainly would like to eat cereal, jelly sweets and crisps! Other than that I'm just worn out and am glad the end of term is in sight!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Beccaboo - glad your scan went well, really can't believe you finish work so soon.

Mcstamp - not long till your scan now, I bet you are glad you are having symptoms, makes it feel real.

Lollista - Glad you are having testing done.

AFM - Thank you for all your thoughts and comments.  I don't actually go to Ireland until this Wednesday which I am really looking forward to.  My mum is buried there and I really feel I need to see her right now.  We got on well with the couple on Saturday thank you, they brought their baby with them and it was nice to see them all together.  It really did make me think that this DE is a possibility.  It did open a lot of questions too though, like does it go on the child's medical records.  I am looking forward to going away and relaxing and then coming back and getting back to it and try and get the ball rolling. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolista, great that the nurse was really helpful and if you can do a natural cycle without the meds that would be nice and most probably better for your body but then if have the option to switch over to medicated if its not working as planned that would be good too. When are you actually starting it, is it from now as your AF made an appearance?
No we are not finding out the sex of the babies so it's Team Cream! 
Keep us updated on the FET xx

Mcstamp, Yes I can have a natural delivery and they encourage that over a c-sect if the babies are in the right position. A natural birth would be my preference so that's what I am aiming for but happy to be led by the consultant as to what is best. It could be I have all natural or a natural plus c-sect for second baby, or just a c-sect! I should know a bit more around 32 weeks what is looking likely in terms of babies position. 
Food aversions are horrible aren't they, when you really want to eat something but not sure what you want! I went off a lot of foods I liked and its only about now I'm back to normal. There are still a few things I cant bear to eat! Plus I had a nice Jo Malone perfume which I've just sold as I couldn't bear the smell. I bought it around early pregnancy when I felt ill and whenever I smelt it reminded me of my sickness days! Not long until scan, and then you can start booking your first midwife appointment. (I actually booked my appointment before the 8 week scan, so my appointment was 9 weeks with the midwife. I find my midwife get quite booked up so might be worth thinking about) xx

Nat, Glad the meeting with the couple who had de went well. So the couple you spoke to, would they think about telling their child when they are older? Does it go onto the childs medical records? Hopefully its given you another option to consider and be able to have a conversation with your clinic about it. 
Enjoy Ireland when you go tomorrow and take care of yourselves. xx

Lizzie, Any update on your cycle. Hope you are ok?

Nellie, Hope you are ok. Did you manage to book a sunny holiday away. have you thought about any next steps. xx

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat
Just also, I was having a little look on FF and there is a section regarding DE and a board on Questions Regarding DE. You may have already checked it out but thought Id mention it. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Beccaboo- I am pleased you have a choice over the birth- it always feels to me like part of the female experience to try and have a push but I've watched enough One Born to know it doesn't always happen !  The food aversion thing is quite amazing, especially as I seem more averse to healthy foods- you would think your body would want you to eat well- but seemingly pickled onion monster munch are the  ideal snack!
I haven't made my appointment with the midwife as I'm still feeling really apprehensive and scared if I tell anyone that I'll jinx it.  I can't even say the P word,  just 'I've had positive test!' but  my scan is on Tuesday, so hopefully I will be reassured. 

Nat- I hope your trip to Ireland has gone well and visiting your Mum's grave has been a comfort.  So a lot to think about for you, but hopefully you are not finding it too draining. How are you feeling generally? Are your hormones back to normal yet? 

Lolista- Hope things are going well.  I'm presuming you are just waiting for a surge... as ever! 

Wishing anyone else reading along (although I think we've got lost) all the very best x


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girls   

Mcstamp - Yeah I started testing for LH surge few days ago. Today is day 12. 
How is things with you? You must be so excited so your first scan  

Beccaboo- Yeah that's what I thought natural cycle is so much better for your body, so I am keeping my fingers crossed I can go ahead with it.
Tomorrow is my scan, they going to check my lead follicle and lining and go from there. I started testing for LH surge early just in case. 
That's so nice that you are keeping it a surprise, I am too curious I couldn't do it haha.
Great that you can try natural birth, that's what I would have preferred if I ended up with twins

Nat- how are you hun? Hope you had a relaxing time in Ireland.

Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, the only thing I would have really liked was a water birth but that is definitely out of the question with twins as everything is too high risk!  I need to be on the delivery suite apparently. Yes, Pickled Onion monster munch, cheese quavers and roast beef hula hoops made a regular appearance in my diet in those early days, crisps I hadn't had in years! If you are anything like me, eating will go back to normal! 
Good luck for tomorrows scan, cant wait to hear an update. Hopefully you get some little pics too.  

Lolisita, Hope your scan tomorrow goes well too. Hope everything is on track. Let us know how it goes. Looking forward to following your journey on his one. FET's have some really good success rates, I know my clinic has great successes with FET so fx crossed for you too and that this is your year still.  
xx

Nat, Hoping Ireland is lovely and that you have had good weather like the UK have been having. 

Hope everyone else reading along is well and weekends have been good.  xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo- aww thank you hun. I needed some positivity and  good vibes  Yeah I heard so many succesful stories. Fingers crossed I can join you girls  
When is your next scan? 


Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, A lady on my old buddies board from last year had her twins earlier this year from having two transferred FET's plus she already has a young boy from a previous FET so these have most definitely worked for her. Plus Mcstamp's success of course!
I have a scan this coming Friday, it is just to get those last measurements that they couldn't get from naughty wriggly twin last time! So looking forward to seeing them again although slightly worried about having another silly dizzy spell, I think she will have to try and do it with me propped completely up if she can! Will see how it goes! xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Lolista,  I hope your scan today has shown what it should do.  I think I 'm confused by how a natural cycle works!  Do they just do the transfer when you naturally would ovulate/expect fertilisation?

Beccaboo- I hope your scan on Friday goes well and you don't do too much swooning- poor you!  A water birth always looks so relaxed on the TV- its a shame you'll be bed bound  x 

AFM- Relief!  Everything was as it should be, lucky embryo number 7 was in the right place and was the right size with a little beating heart.
  Still can't believe it, as we really had prepared ourselves for the worst but we are amazed and grateful to have got through another hurdle.  We got discharged from the clinic- which is a day I've been looking forwards too as I think its fair to say I am sick of the sight of the place!  I just hope embryo number 7 stays lucky as I really don't want to go back there again!


----------



## Beccaboo

Mcstamp, that's brilliant news, so pleased you have made it to this milestone. Great you saw a little heartbeat too.  I heard that once the heartbeat is detected then this can reduce m/c rate a lot which I thought was reassuring. Now you can book your midwife appointment and get the next scan booked in too! Lovely news! 
Oh as for dizzy spell I had another today in Topshop changing room of all places. I think it was because I got hot. Note to self, when already feeling a bit hot and flushed, don't attempt to try a dress on in a hot changing room. As soon as I got the dress on I never probably checked what it looked like on as I just wanted to get my dress back on before I ended up passing out in my underwear! I might mention the dizzy spells to my midwife when I next see her. I usually tend to know what the cause is - like today heat and was bit hungry but I'l ask her anyway!  

Loilsita, How was your scan today too? xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo, thank u hun, it gives me hope! Aww so exciting! Not good for your dizzy spells, definitely mention it to your midwife. Apart from that how are you feeling overall? Have you had your iron level checked?

Thanks for asking girls. My scan went well actually, lining is nice and thick and lead follicle is ready to ovulate. So now I am just waiting for my surge,  hopefully it will happen within few days.

Mcstamp- Oh wow that is wonderful news! Seeing  heartbeat is very reassuring! Make sure you book your midwife app as you got few things to check in early days.
Natural fet basically works exactly the same way as if you were doing it the natural way. They transfer embryos after you ovulate and let's say if you transferring blastocyst they would do the transfer 6 days after you get your lh surge so it matches the natural conception timescale.

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi girls,

Thank you for your lovely comments, we got back on Tuesday.  Had a lovely time with great weather and was lovely to spend sometime at my mum's grave, found it very comforting.

Glad to hear everything is going well for everyone.

Beccaboo - How are you feeling now?  Sounds like you have the birth planned.

Mcstamp - Congratulations, so pleased that the scan went well and that everything is as it should be.  Now you can start to get a little excited  

Lollista - Glad your scan went well, hope the surge has now happened and you can get on with your next cycle.  Thinking of you.

We have had a lot of time to think about things and we are going to see the consultant in 2 weeks time, we think we are going to go down the route of donor eggs.  All very scary but also exciting too. xx


----------



## mcstamp

HI girls,

My internet has been playing up, which is driving me mad, although on the plus side it I preventing me from any crazy google searches!

Nat - I'm glad your trip to Ireland has helped and its really exciting that you re considering DE.  I hope that the consultant can answer all your questions and help you make a decision about the next steps.

Lolista- Were are you up to? I'm thinking you could be near transfer?  I really hope everything is going well x 

Beccaboo-  Well I hope you managed your dizziness during you last scan and they've got all the measurements they need for now.  My sister in law struggled with low blood pressure through all of her pregnancies and kept fainting.  She did it once in the park and someone mistook her for a drunk! Hoping that the midwife has given you a good once over and that you are ok.

AFM- its the first day of my school hols today and I think its come just at the right time!  I'm absolutely worn out and have really struggled through the last week and on 2 occasions have come home from work, sat down and fell fast asleep right through tea time and my hubby has had to make tea - which in our house means beans on toast as he doesn't cook!  Other than that I feel like my symptoms are not any worse, which I feel a bit worried about but I am seeing the midwife next week so hopefully can talk all my worries though then! 

Wishing you all a good week x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lovely ladies, 

Lolisita, How are you getting on with you natural FET cycle. Hopefully all is okay and you are ready for transfer very soon. You did say you were having two transferred didn't you? FX crossed with it all. Soon you will pupo again and waiting for what I hope is happy and exciting news. I'm feeling good thanks, yes my iron levels and blood pressure are really good. Luckily the temperatures have cooled slightly and its not so hot. It did make night time sleeping slightly unbearable! However trying to roll with the sleepless nights in prep for lots of them to come! xx

Nat, glad you had a nice time in Ireland and a well deserved break. Pleased you got to visit your mums grave too.   Glad you are considering the de and you seem to have really thought about it and obviously met that couple too to understand the process etc. Hopefully the consultant will also help in answering any questions. If you feel like you don't want to give up on your journey to become a mum then I believe you have to explore other options so you've covered all bases and de may very well be the option that will help you become a mum. (and for dad too  ) Like I think I said, a lady on my other board is going down the de route later this year. xx

Mcstamp, Well I did have a little dizzy spell at my scan last Friday but I warned the sonographer beforehand. I was 3 mins in and had to turn on side but caught it before it was too full on! I think its quite common. haha, funny about your sil in the park! 
Glad you have finished for the holiday's now, ideal to get some rest in. Tiredness sounds like a first trimester symptom to me. I was loving cheese and beans in a jacket potato so maybe your DH could stretch to that one! 
Yippee to having your first midwife app booked in (my first app lasted an hour and a half!) then you can get your 12 week scan booked in, something else to look forward to and aim for then.  

Not much to report at my end. Work is extremely busy this week but it does make the time go quicker. have a week off mid august then the rest of annual leave is saved for leaving work at 32 weeks before mat leave kicks in. Looking forward to a week off and will hopefully get some big things bought that week like car seats and pram etc. I feel like I should get a move on in purchasing but part of me still doesn't want to get too carried away even at 23weeks! xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Glad everyone is doing well.

Lollista - Will be great to hear how you are getting on, hope all is going well.

Beccaboo - I bet the sleepless nights were unbearable for you, it was bad enough for all us without carrying 2 little ones too    Glad the scan went well, I can't believe that you are 23 weeks already, I still think of it in the old terms so nearly 6 months.

Mcstamp - Sorry you have been feeling a little tired and under the weather, although I guess, at least its for a good cause  .  Hope you are feeling a little better now and DH is venturing further than beans on toast  .

Nellie -  Not sure if you read this anymore but I just wanted you to know that I still think about you and hope you are doing ok.

AFM - I'm doing ok, we have our appointment with the consultant on Friday evening so am really looking forward to that and to what he says and hopefully get the ball rolling.

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girls,

Thanks to everyone for asking after me.
I had a very good experience with natural FET, so easy without any drugs! I got my surge on day 17 and transfer was booked 6 days after. Which was today   I am officially PUPO. We transfered two blastocysts, so I am keeping my fingers crossed xx   
This time I sat in the waiting room for 20 mins after the transfer and only then went to the loo haha x

Mcstamp - How are u doing? Did you manage to speak to midwife yet ? Sometimes symptoms change and some dissappear. Xx

Beccaboo- haha yep you'll need to prepare yourself  for endless sleepless nights. Will you have any help from future  grandparents? Xx

NatParnell - How was your appointment ? What did he say/suggest? Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi lolisita, 
I love this, how great you are PUPO again. It always seems natural fets are so much easier and so much shorter aswell! That just seems so quick and now PUPO already. Yay. Glad you had two transferred hopefully that gives you an increased chance of success, or twins too! Yes going to the toilet after transfer is just strange isn't it! 
I hope you lots of luck this time and really hope it works for you. Be following with interest and fx crossed xx
I will have help from my parents, to say they are excited is an understatement! I'm an only child so these babies are/will be their only grandchildren. DH parents are also excited and will be around for help which will be nice. all help welcome! Haha. 

Hi Nat, do you feel the consultant appointment went well? How was it and did he help answer some of your questions? I guess you now decide on next steps and put a plan into action? Xx

Mcstamp, hope you are managing the tiredness or just sleep lots to get you through it! After 12 weeks you will notice a change in energy levels I'm sure. I really really hope that you are one of the lucky ones that manages to escape any sickness and nausea, it's sounding like you might be but tiredness is definitely a first trimester symptom. Hope midwife goes well next week. So is there any progress on beans on toast, anything new made an appearance on the menu?! Xx

I'm glad it's the weekend, had a busy week at work. Now off to the gym for a bit and then getting a manicure. I was booked for a facial but since I can't lay on back anymore I had to opt for another little pamper treat! Next week I have midwife, scan and consultant appointment and dentist so a busy one! My latest little pregnancy issue is bleeding gums, even though I've never suffered with them before l, hence the trip to dentist to get it checked. It's common in half of pregnant woman apparently. Not sure what dentist can do but anyway, been using that corsodyl mouthwash which is supposed to help. Will see. Other than that, I'm all ok. 24 weeks tomorrow which is kind of reassuring as although I most definitely don't want babies to come this early past 24 weeks I know I could give birth to them and there is a chance of their survival, albeit they would need neonatal care. 

Hope you all have good weekend. Xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. How are you all doing? 

So sorry iv been over on the july august fet board. So happy for all the bumps on here. So amazing.

Im doing a frozen round just now. In tmz to check if my lining is thick enough. If it is then il be getting the transfer on monday I think. I feel so nervous this time as next time we have to pay.bank loan for us.

So lovely reading the comments. Glad u are all.well xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mo, Lovely to hear you are starting a cycle again and hope this one works for you. How was your appointment today and will you be ready for transfer Monday? Keep us informed. xx

Hope everyone else is well.

xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Beccaboo - hope you are keeping well, at least we aren't having a really hot summer.

Mcstamp - How are you feeling now, better I hope?

M089 - Lovely to hear from you, hope your appointment went well today and that you are all set for FET.

Lollista - So pleased that you are PUPO, keeping everything crossed for you.  How are you feeling, relaxed I hope?

AFM - Had our appointment on Friday with the consultant which went really well.  We have decided to go down the DE route, however this will be confidential as we won't be telling people.  We are registering with the agency this week and they think it will take about 3 4 month to find a match.  Am actually getting quite excited really. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo - thank you lovely   We transfered two blastocysts, one excellent 100% cell survival  and the other one so so. So we will see...
Today is 4dp 5dt  and I am not having any symptoms really, apart from backache and light cramps but I think that's due to progesterone I am taking. So dunno what to think really...
That's great that you'll have lots of help. You'll need it haha How are u feeling? Any new symptoms? Xx

Mo89- Nice to hear from you  Hope you scan went well! Let us know xx

Natparnell - thank you   haha not relaxed at all! 2ww is driving me nuts!!! 
I am excited for your decision! That's not that long! Yes I think it is better to keep this info  private xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. Scan was ok. Was 6mm. Doc said she felt that was good and could go ahead with et if I wantedor wait another week to check lining again then et on the 15th.so I decided to wait. Would hate to regret it. 

Congrats lolisita on being pupo!!! Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mo, I think I would have waiting another week too if I were you. They usually say around 8mm is best don't they from what I can remember so another few days extra has got to be good I'm sure. xx

Lolisita, I am glad you are feeling ok. Yes its hard to know symptoms between pregnancy and progesterone half the time isn't it. I didn't have any in my 2ww, in fact I was sure it hadn't worked....obviously my feelings were very wrong! Im feeling good still thanks, no new symptoms just ticking along!  

Nat, Yes these temperatures right now suit me just fine! Glad your consultation went well and pleased you are opting for the DE route to give it another go. I too would keep DE very private, its not something everyone needs to know is it. (unless you obviously wanted to be open about it) I kept IVF private, even still there is only a handful of people that know. If you want, keep us updated though, I'd love to know the progress and also interesting to know the process of it. 
So in the 3-4 months of finding a match, do you have anything nice planned...holidays, anything you want to do before you start again? xx

Mcstamp, Is it midwife this week? have you had appointment. Hope it went well. 
How are you feeling? xx

Had 24wk midwife app earlier today. All fine and no issues. Tomorrow is a busy day, dentist, scan and consultant routine appointment up the hospital and work in the afternoon. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Mo89- I would wait another week too.  I think in my clinic your lining have to be over 7mm. Mine was 8.1 x

Beccaboo- Oh really u didn't have any symptoms at all? Nothing? with twins wow! That's my feelings at the moment ...You do have a busy day today   hope everything goes well x


----------



## mcstamp

Growl... just lost my post...

Hi!  

Mo89-  Its so nice to hear from you.  It sounds like a good plan to wait a while to get your lining thicker. How have you found the FET?  I found a lot easier and I felt nice and healthy, which I like to think contributed to a BFP.  I really hope this is you time x

Beccaboo-  I'm pleased you are past the 24 weeks- although I can barely believe it! Are you having to do some serious planning now for arrival and starting to get all your kit together?  I'm pleased though that it has all been going so well and both twins are looking good.  Here's hoping they always stay that way!  Do you ever hear from any of the other ladies of the board- sarahsuperdork, Lucy?

Natparnell-  It sounds like DE route is a really good decision for you and your Dh. is the matching process complicated in terms of what they look for and do you get a choice between people?  I understand why you are keeping it quiet- I can't imagine a lot of my close support being able to get their heads around it- which wouldn't be the most helpful!  I hope now that the decision is made that you can relax and look after yourself x 

Lolista- Pupo already- fantastic!  So how early are you going to test   I was pretty symptomless throughout the 2ww until the day before OTD when I was really tired- but a the time I put it down to worry!

AFM-  I haven't posted all week as I've been a right worry head and didn't want to do a  big negative whinge post! I had my midwife appointment today though, which has reassured me although I am still deeply uncomfortable with getting congratulated! I've got my scan date booked for the 24th which doesn't seem so far away so that has helped give me a focus.  I've basically been worried as I've felt a lot better this week- not as nauseas or tired or sore boobed but apparently it can happen about now so I'm trying to focus on the positive that I may be a lucky person who escapes lightly! I've been juicing to get my nutrients in and am enjoying a bright orange carrot, orange and ginger juice everyday that makes my think of you guys


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, I didn't have any symptoms in my 2ww, but symptoms came full on at about week 5!  

Mcstamp, aww don't worry about whinge posts! hehe Im sure you will feel much better reaching that 12wk mark and having the scan too. Love the orange juicing, bet that baby is loving the yumminess!
I do hear from Sarah as she is an old buddy of mine on a previous board, and she is doing well with her pregnancy. I haven't heard from Lucy in a while so hope she is ok. xx

Hi Mo and Nat. xx

Hope you are all looking forward to weekends. 

I had my scan appointment yesterday, babies are growing fine although I do have slightly too much amniotic fluid around one of the babies - consultant didn't seem overly concerned though and said its a twin thing, however you can also get it if you develop pregnancy diabetes so to rule that out I need to have a glucose intolerance test on Monday.  It involves fasting (no breakfast   ) drinking a bottle of lucozade (yuk but I guess it is orange coloured) and 3 blood tests. Basically a morning spent up the hospital waiting between my tests! Oh well, it gets me out of work but I just hope results are all ok other wise it does mean probably making sure my blood sugar levels remain stable throughout the rest of pregnancy, controlled by diet. Will keep you updated on that one.
Other than that though, all good still. No plans this weekend other than maybe buying the big things like car seats and pram. Although part of me feels scared to purchase still. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Mcstamp- I am glad your appointment went well and everything is going ok   Juicing  sounds delicious  

Beccaboo -  Glad your scan went well. Oh glucose test doesn't doesn't sound fun at all.  I know how u feel bout purchasing big things for the baby, but as u said u passed that mark now and it is reassuring. What pram did you get ? I love Icandy and Bugaboo.

AFM - I've been testing since Friday ( 7dp 5dt ) and sadly it is bfn   I am so sad, can't believe it didn't work again. I just don't understand why I can get pregnant naturally but IVf/fet doesn't work. That was out last nhs cycle and no frosties left...

xx


----------



## mo89

So sorry lollisita your feeling down. But dont give up yet. Thats 12dpo so still few more days to test. I know how you feel as this is our last nhs round and its frozen. No frosties after this. Feel sick at the thought of spending 5-10 grand on a 35 percent chance   xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Mo89 thanks hun. My OTD is on Tuesday , so don't have much hope x It is a scary feeling isn't it. I really hope it is a successful cycle for you! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Lolisita, so sorry to hear you've been testing BFN, I am sure it was on this board though that a couple of ladies BFN's before OTD changed to BFP so hopefully there is time for it to change. Have you tested today? 
It is so sad if it is a BFN.  
xx

Mo, Keeping everything crossed for you. When is your OTD?

xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi Beccaboo, yes I tested today and it is bfn    I stopped progesterone support now. Hope Af starts soon... me and DH are very sad, even going for a strong  drink tonight   xx


----------



## mo89

But your otd isnt until tues! I know how you feel but you never know. But if it is a definate bfn then enjoy that drink. Maybe going private next might be good. Higher chances etc. Fingers crossed. 

Beccaboo- I haven't had transfer yet. Im in.tmz to check lining again then in the 16th for transfer then otd will be the 25th. Xx


----------



## mo89

Also lollisita- I noticed you have unexplained fertility. Keep trying naturally as my mum had this and took 10  years to have me but it did happen. She went thru early menpopaise though so that must have contributed. We cant get preg naturally as partner doesnt have vas deferens tube so 'shooting blanks basically. And I have very low amh so time not on our side. Its just so difficult and cant inagine being pregant now. However I do think the private clinics will be better xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Mo,  it is a bfn for sure, I will test again tomorrow on OTD but I know it will be bfn. I had few glasses of wine, which was nice.
We can't afford to go private and pay for IVF cycle unfortunately so will have to try the cheaper options like IUI which works for some people with unexplained. 
I am also having investigations at recurrent miscarriage clinic at the moment so who knows they might be able tof find some answers too.
We don't have any known fertility issues, the only thing I have noticed that I never get CM. 
Your situation is not easy and I really hope this cycle works for you   xxx


----------



## Lolisita

Mo, also to add. I think your mum is a hero! Very strong woman indeed! X


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mo,
Oh yes, Id forgotten you were waiting to have lining checked again. Hope all is okay today and that you can go in for transfer very soon. Btw, both me and DH both have fertility issues and my AMH is very low too.
xx

Hi Lolisita, Hope you enjoyed the wine. I am presuming it is still a BFN today? So sorry if it is.  
Investigations for recurrent m/c sound like a good idea. If you can and obviously have got pregnant naturally then there is no reason why it cant happen again. Sometimes you hear of naturally getting pregnant after fertility treatment too. I wonder if you got pregnant naturally again you could take progesterone support like we have to with IVF/FET's to maybe support and help the pregnancy in the early stages? Take care of yourself. xx

Hi Mcstamp. Hows things? I hope the time isn't going too slow for you in waiting for your 12 week scan and that you are filling your time doing some nice things. xx

Hi Nat, How are you? Up to anything nice or any nice plans. Did you register with the agency regarding DE? How did that go? xx

I wonder how Nellie and Lizzie and doing. I hope they are both okay. 

Yesterday I had my glucose tolerance test. I should get results today if there is an issue with blood sugar levels. Hope its all ok and I don't hear anything which should mean Im all clear for pregnancy diabetes. Only got the rest of this week then I'm on holiday from work for a week. I cant wait, lost a bit of motivation for work now. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi Beccaboo, yes tested today to confirm and it is bfn  
Got follow up appointment booked with consultant beginning of September.
Yes I hope naturally will work again, although I am a bit cautious cos we use preseed gel which mimics CM as I got none myself and it is essential to get sperm to the right place. Pressed is an artificial gel that mimics CM so it doesn't work the same way as CM would so it let's good and bad sperm up there which can cause egg being fertilised by bad sperm and cause miscarriage. 
My consultant told me men  with no fertility problems have 60% abnormal sperm and only 40% are healthy and normally shaped. Which is absolutely normal in any healthy men.
So it is hit and miss with pressed gel, so we think IUI will work for us because they select and prepare the best sperm then transfer it in the uterus and conception happens normally . It is not that expensive so it is affordable.
I used progesterone with every pregnancy and going to take 75mg aspirin next time too.
Let us known the results of glucose test, hopefully it will come back all clear.
I can imagine that you have lost motivation at work, I would toof haha xx


----------



## mo89

So sorry lollisita. Its so draining and frustrating. Like your life is on hold constantly. Hopefully you get some answers.

Im feeling really crap as my lining was only 5 and was 6 last week. So they said another week of tablets to see. Might have to cancel this cycle or might have to take tablets another 3 wks. I duno if they are even working as how can it be less after another week. Feel deflated and tsblets making me feel sooo sick and backache. Im bk at school next week so its going to be so hard. 

Stress!


----------



## mcstamp

Sorry for the sad news on here.  

Lolista its the constant limbo, as Mo said that becomes so difficult with this especially when its goes on for so long.  Your situation must be incredibly frustrating and I only hope that the recurrent miscarriage tests may shed some light- although it sounds like you feel the 'gel' theory is most likely the reason why.  IUI would sound like a really good option for you- its a shame it takes so long to work out the right path!  Anyway wishing you well and hope that you can begin that soon x 


Mo89- That's really frustrating news- do they give you any reason why it has reduced ?  The timing Is so crap for you too, it would have been great to have the transfer this week whilst you are off- but that would all be too easy   Sending you strength so you can keep with it and hope that another week does the trick.  The oestrogen isn't too pleasant but I do think the body gets better at dealing with it after a few weeks. Look after yourself  and keep us informed x 

Beccaboo- I hope those test results are negative, that would just be so annoying specially when you are so lovely and healthy and have a great diet anyway.  Pesky babies! 
Glad Sarah is ok and what a shame we don't know about the others.  Hopefully all well x

Hope all is well Nat x 

AFM I'm doing well.  I'm very busy on auntie duty and had one niece up for the last few days and am now getting ready for the next one to come for the rest of the week.  The only problem has been that I'm normally really active and daft and I'm being a bit more cautious and tired- my little niece couldn't understand why I wouldn't practice gymnastics with her- in the end I told a fib and said I'd hurt my back!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been in touch lately, things really busy with work with holidays etc.  

Sorry to hear all the sad news on here, Lollista, hope you are ok, an appointment with the consultant sounds like a good idea and also a miscarriage clinic.

m089 - Hope the lining improves over the next week and you don't have to cancel the cycle.

Beccaboo - hope your tests came back ok, my cousin had pregnancy diabetes when she was pregnant but it went as soon as she had the baby.

We have now registered with the clinic and have a telephone appointment with them tomorrow morning and then they get the ball rolling.  They look for all my characteristics eye, hair colour, height, weight, ethnicity, skin tone, build and also try and match hobbies and education as well apparently......will know more tomorrow I guess, can't see how they can find all of those things.  We are doing an extension on our house, converting the garage into an office for my DH and also a utility room so should keep us busy for the next few months.  

Hope everyone has a good day. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, sorry about your confirmed BFN on test day. Hopefully your follow up is a good session and gives you some answers to why its not working for you with the IVF and some more info and costs for the IUI. IUI sounds like a good option for you. Maybe the m/c clinic can give you some answers on the gel and whether that's a likely cause like you think it may be. Keep us updated. 
In the meantime between your appointment I hope you plan something nice to do. Summer days out or evening cocktails! xx

Mo, that's such a shame about the lining, especially given you've waited another week thinking it was the best option. So are you still taking the tablets and back for another scan next week? Do you think it is because you are coming up to a time in your menstrual cycle when your lining would naturally be thinner? Did the consultant provide any reasoning for it? I really hope you don't have to cancel the cycle and next week results show much better for transfer. xx

Mcstamp, Oh no you definitely don't want to be doing any gymnastics! hehe. Glad you are well and nieces are keeping you occupied.  Have you told any of your family yet about the pregnancy or are you waiting for the 12wks?

Nat, It's great the match you up with the donor so there is a likeness with you and the baby. That makes sense doesn't it. Do you get to meet the donor or see a picture is all that kept private? Hope the telephone call goes well tomorrow. Sure you have already but make sure you have all your questions wrote down so you don't forget to ask anything.  Sounds like you are keeping busy, which is good, might aswell start these house jobs before thinking about cycling again. xx

Well not presuming anything but the hospital did say they would call me yesterday if my Glucose tests came back with something wrong and I didn't hear. A shame they don't call you either way and not sure who to call just to make sure. I guess maybe my midwife will have the results if I give it a few days but seeing as they wanted me back in this week if I had something wrong with sugar levels I would think I would hear sooner than later. I am usually really good with my diet, especially always thinking about what Im feeding the babies. Funnily I've not even craved sweet stuff in this pregnancy, that lucozade was probably the sweetest thing I've had in a while!
It is a bit miserable to Norwich today but should be warming up for weekend and into next week when I am off. As long as its not too hot! But will be nice having some sunny days for my week off. 
xx


----------



## mo89

Thanks mcstamp and beccaboo.

Yeh I have to keep taking tablets then go in next week to check again. Im going to have acupuncture twice before then and dowb the pom juice and beet juice.they aaid they will be happy to ho ahead if it is 6mm. No beccaboo no reason for it she said it just sometimes happens. Although what you said sounds right. Hopefully it will thicken for next week.

Good luck everyone elsr xxx


----------



## mcstamp

HI everyone, 

Any news Mo89? Hopefully the acupuncture and nasty sounding juice did the trick for you! 
Just as an aside I remember reading somewhere on here about a woman whose lining didn't thicken but for some reason she found out that her sister, who had healthy pregnancies also had the same problem.  She persuaded her clinic to go ahead even with thin lining and it worked.  Wish I could remember where I read it sorry but might be worth a google if you are still having problems x  

Beccaboo-  You've picked a lovely week to have off.  Its been grim up North for ages so Its lovely just to see the sunshine- I even went out without my jumper on yesterday!  Are you doing anything nice? OOh I hope the diabetes test came back but was all clear !

Nat-  The balls rolling now then- exciting!  Its just so fascinating and amazing and I hope that you don't have long to wait to find a  match x    I hope the extension work goes well- if its anything like ours it certainly will keep you busy- but hopefully not as long as ours has!  We still have bits of kitchen to fit and paint and half a bathroom to tile-  as well as a building site for a garden.  We are doing a lot ourselves though (I think I would not buy a 'build and paint your own kitchen' in future!) but we are chipping away whenever we have the time! 

AFM- 1 week to go to the scan and I'm just trying to keep a lid on the scary feelings.  Part of me is starting to feel a bit excited now but another just pulls back and imagines the worst. I'm trying just to keep busy (plenty of things to paint here!) and stay in the moment but its very hard!  I've been looking at holidays for the October half term as a bit of a treat in case the worse happens ,but if its good news, I might book anyway!


----------



## mo89

Hi mcstamp. Went bk yesterday and it was only 4.9.    so upped my meds and iv to go bk in 10 days. Ufit hssnt reached 6 then this cycle will be cancelled. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh poor you, its so frustrating after deciding to hang on  .  Its  one day at a time I guess- keep staying strong. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, 

Sorry for the silence last week. I had the week off work and been filling my days with
Lovely walks at the coast, went to Cambridge Friday and just generally loved being Off work! Although I'm feeling fine and well it is becoming tough with this big bump of mine! hehe! I'm still doing the gym, preg yoga and babyfit which I do think helps keep
me active it's just all done at a slower pace! 

Mo, feel for you with your lining going down. Why don't our bodies do what we want them to do hey! Hope the increased meds make a difference as be so annoying for you to have a cycle cancelled. Sending positive vibes that it gets to a 6. Xx

Mcstamp, yes the glucose test came back normal and fine which is good. Just hope when I go for next scan the amniotic fluid around smaller twin is normal as was a little too high at last app. Even though consultant didn't seem worried, we just want things to be normal don't we! Babies are very active which is great. Can't wait for you to get to the baby kicks stage, you'll love it. Xx

Hi Nat, how was that telephone appointment you had. Hope it's got the ball Moving
For you. How's the house improvements coming on! Xx

Hi lolisita, how's things with you? I reallly hope you've been doing some nice things this last couple of weeks. Soon we will be in September and you can have your follow up appointment. I'm also keeping everything Crossed you have another natural pregnancy that progresses as it should. Xx

Back to work next week, boo but yet I do only have 5wks left before I finish so can't complain. It means at that point il have made it to 32weeks which with twinnies I'm so grateful for. Il then get told what is looking Likely in terms of birthing and delivery. Hoping for a natural birth! Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello, from a very relieved me!  It was all ok on the scan today and I just can't believe it. It feels unreal but I guess I can start telling some folk now so that it won't all feel like some nice daydream!  
Glad you had a lovely week off Beccaboo and your next 5 weeks (nearly 4 now )will absolutely fly in.  Wow.  

I'm off for a lie down.  That has been too much excitement for one day x


----------



## Beccaboo

Mcstamp, yay and congrats to reaching your 12wk scan! hope you got to tell people, what did they say? Bet they were over the moon for your news. Plus you are nearing 2nd trimester aren't you, this is when you have loads of energy and have that pregnant glow!  

My bump is very big now. I read the babies put on all their fat stores between 28 - 32 weeks and expect to put on more weight. All of me is very small other than this massive bump so I'm thinking if these babies have a growth spurt how Much bigger is this bump going To grow!  

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend. 

Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Beccaboo, 

It was really nice to tell people, especailly my girlfriends who didn't know we had done this round.  They are all very excited and are planning a nice girly weekend away to celebrate!  I've still found it 'jinxy' telling other people, like neighbours etc and I'm not showing at all so could get away with not saying anything for a while yet. Some people I have told have said ' you don't look it!'... which hasn't really helped my positive thinking so I may hang on!
  I am feeling a lot better and just in time for the start of term. I'm so glad I was off through the worse of the tiredness and nausea!

On the other hand it sounds like you do look very pregnant, I hope it is not too uncomfortable for you- is it making you want to see them sooner rather than later?  You must have a only a few weeks left in work now-  Yipee!

Mo - If you are still reading along- big hugs your way x 

Nat-  Hope things are going well and that you hear something soon about DE x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, so glad your friends are mega excited for you and want to celebrate. Going away somewhere in second trimester would be lovely, its when I felt my best with lots of energy so you would enjoy a break away I am sure. 
In a way, shame you had tiredness and nausea when you were off work in the holidays but like you say, good timing so you didn't have to deal with how you felt plus work at the same time. The weeks are flying by for you too. xx

I only have 3wks today left at work and starting to feel it now so very much looking forward to finishing. 
I am also now being scanned weekly by my consultant as they found last week that I have one small twin and they are concerned with blood flow from the placenta through the cord to baby. As long as it remains as it is and they will just keep monitoring but if they notice it gets any worse they will look to have the babies delivered. So I just need things to remain ok and those babies to stay in as long as possible. Consultant seems to think I will get to 34/35wks which is only 5/6wks away! eek! 
Also both babies are now in awkward positions, lead twin is breech and second is transverse (across my body)...naughty little munchkins! Therefore it is looking like I will be heading straight for the C-section route now. To be honest, I don't mind how they come out as long as its best for babies and they are well.

Lolisita, hope you are ok. Have you had your follow up appointment yet? xx

Mo, what was the update on you and your cycle? xx

Hi nat and Nellie if you still reading along, Thinking of you. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh gosh Becca, that is quite soon! I hope you are bearing up OK and that your little twin continues to progress well and that they have a little wiggle in there and get in a better position- can't be much space though!
Have you got everything ready that you need for them or do you need those weeks off work to sort it out?  Sorry I'm full of questions now - you must be asking loads!  Do they routinely keep them in hospital if they are born at around the 35 week mark or will you be able to go home as long as they are ok?  
It's all very exciting and I can't believe you will be meeting them so soon- it doesn't seem that long ago we were on our 2WW !
Sending love your way and gentle encouragement to the naughty little munchkins to behave!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mcstamp, I had another scan yesterday and the blood flow issue remains as it was Friday so it's good that it's not got worse and they will carry on monitoring. Next scan is Tuesday next week. The consultant said 30wks is a great milestone to get to with twins and then he looks at getting to 32wks and then the next milestone 34wks. So I will be pleased if I make it to 34/35wks. 
I am waiting on my car seats and pram to be delivered, I guess car seats is the main priority now. Cotbeds are being delivered during my first week off work hopefully but not much concern with those as the babies have Moses baskets for their first weeks. I need some bottles incase Breastfeeding doesn't work out and I need to finish packing my hospital bag which is half done. Also need to purchase extra large knickers which is on my lunchtime to do list today! haha
I think a hospital stay for the babies will definitely be on the cards but might just be a few days at 35wks, depending on their weights and how the babies are when delivered. Any earlier then I might be looking at babies in the NICU for monitoring but not sure how long. I don't think it's going to be an in and out job.  

I know, treatment and 2ww seems a long time ago now and now we are worrying about different things like delivery! 

Do you think you will find out the gender of your baby at 20wks? 
I hope work is ok, have you told work yet or are you leaving it a while longer. A lady that goes to my pregnancy fit class is 24wks and still hasn't told work! I most definitely could not have got away with that at 24wks with my huge bump! 
xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Becca,  Sorry for the very slow reply- I lost the charger for my laptop and I've had a right ordeal trying to get a new one!  

I hope you are still keeping well and your last scan was all good.  It looks like you are all sorted for the arrival and you sound very calm, which is fantastic.  A little hospital stay will at least give you some time to recover before you go home as well and you can be reassured that the twinnies are all good to go.  Its so exciting!    
My lovely boss has known since day one and has been absolutely fantastic and I only work with her so there has been no big work announcements!  I also do freelance work and that has been the tricky part as I've been putting off booking groups in but not wanting to say outright no in  case things didn't go well and I would still want the work!  But I've now stopped taking bookings from November as its not a good job to be doing pregnant through the winter, as I have to get a lot of equipment up into the woods and its just generally quite heavy physical work on my own, so I feel like I'm starting early maternity leave as I'll only be working 2 days per week from November! 

I don't think we will find out the sex as I just like the thought of a surprise and so does my DH but we have just been told we re getting extra scans so if its a boy we may well spot it anyway!

I really look forwards to hearing from you and well I hope you have a bit longer and some time to enjoy maternity leave before we get your good news x x x


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls,

Sorry I've been so busy at work! 

Beccaboo - wow you are nearly there! How exciting   I am so happy for you! Can't wait to hear the happy news   How are you feeling? Everything Is ready? Xx

Mcstamp - I am very happy for you too    How is everything is going ? Are you feeling more relaxed about telling people etc ? Xx

AFM -  I had my natural IUI transfer yesterday. Everything went well  so once again in  2ww ...


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi Mcstamp, Lovely you are planning on keeping the gender a surprise too. I know with all my scans he tells me to look away if he is scanning around that area, which makes me wonder if I am having boys! You must be nearing your 20wk scan soon now. 
Nice that your boss has been great about everything, its great having lovely managers isn't it?! Good that you are thinking about not doing too much physical things with your work and 2 days a week sounds ideal! 
xx

Hi Lolisita, Lovely to hear from you and that you are already on 2ww. I do not know much about IUI transfer, what does it involve? Was the transfer relatively straightforward and I am presuming natural means no drugs? Really really hoping this one works for you after the try's and things you've gone through in 2016, we need some more good news. 

I'm keeping well, feeling quite good in myself actually. Still active and this time next week will be day one of mat leave. I can't wait! 
I am still being scanned, this week it is twice, by the lead consultant at my hospital. They are still concerned about the blood flow through the cord to the smaller baby so I still need to be monitored. My scan yesterday showed its got a little worse but still ok to keep me going a little longer! I am 31+3 today and the consultants aim is still to get me to 34wks. 
Even though they are concerned with the cord issue, the babies are growing well, the bigger twin is 4lb and the smaller is 3lb. They have put on 1lb each is the last 2.5wks. So hoping that if I get to 34wks they will put on another lb each which will make them decent weights if I have them then. Cant believe that I might be having them in a couple of weeks! 
I'm pretty ready at home although still waiting on car seats, which I should have by end of the week. Will keep you all updated.
Oh, I am still wearing the orange nail polish on toes! Post babies I will be changing it for an Autumn berry shade I think but until then, it remains orange.  
xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Lolista, its great to hear from you.  

Is this the first time you have tried IUI? I've got everything crossed for you.  You deserve this after everthing and hopefully the less invasive nature and the meds will help.  Are you testing soon?  Sending lots of love and   your way x 

Becca- Still can't believe you are nearly there! Really hoping that little twin getting enough so you can get them to 34 weeks and have a little bit of time off beforehand.  You've amazed me with the wieght gain fact... mind this whole thing is amazing! 
I have one very important question though.. How on earth are you managing to paint your toenails with your bump?!  
  I too have been orange toed all the way and intend to keep it ! 

I am feeling a bit more relaxed about it all and then I have moments when I worry about everything that can go wrong but on the whole, happy   I've been feeling movements for the past 2 weeks and its lovely and really reassurring so I'm now just aiming at 20 week scan in 2 weeks time and hoping for the best. 

Can't wait to hear good news from you both x


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girls, thanks for your good luck wishes unfortunately it is a bfn for me  

Beccaboo- Yeah natural IUI means no drugs. Basically u have a scan when they see that lead follicle is mature and ready to ovulate they will ask u to do daily ovulation tests and when you find your LH surge 24-36 after they perform a sperm transfer and everything else happens naturally.  They wash sperm before and select only the best swimmers. Transfer itself is exactly the same as embryo transfer in catheter but instead of embryo is washed sperm. I really thought natural IUI will work for us cos I can get pregnant naturally but I recon transfer should have been done closer to ovulation as I ovulated about 36 hours after and transfer was done 28 hrs after. But who knows exactly why it failed.
I will be starting stimulated IUI in November as it has higher success rates. With stimulated you stimulated ovaries with Gonal F or other drugs but with lower dose and maybe not everyday because you aiming to grow no more than 3 follicles cos of risk of multiples and then when you get 2 or 3 mature follicle u trigger with HCG injection and sperm transfer 36 hrs after.

Wow you are nearly there😍😍😍 I can't believe how quick it is gone! How are u doing now ? How is the other twin doing ? Xxx

Mcstamp  - Thanks hun! Yes it is the first time I've tried IUI and we were torn between natural or stimulated but we decided to give a natural a go but obviously it didn't work as success rates are not that great and a bit of hit and miss.
How are u doing?  Did you have another scan ? Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, so sorry it was a bfn, been wondering how you've been getting on. Such a shame it's not worked for you and must be so frustrating when you know you can get pregnant. Sounds an easier process without all the drugs but maybe next time, the IUI with the use of stimms may help and sounds a bit more planned just incase you miss those ovulation dates. November really isn't far away now and I've still got everything crossed something will happen for you this year. I know you must be disappointed nonetheless as we always want this time to work. 
Big hugs. Xx

Mcstamp, so glad you are feeling movement, that always helps with the reassurance. 20wks is another major milestone to get too and wishing you well for that scan. The pics of the baby at 20wks too is amazing and can be so clear. 

Afm, still holding on just! Finished work last Tuesday, have had daily scans since then up the hospital with hospital bags in tow! We see the lead consultant who's been amazing as they are concerned about little baby. The blood flow through the cord isn't great so everyday they are ready to whip these babies out if there is a mega issue. At the moment the daily scans show stable so consultant keeps us going into another day! The good thing is babies are really active so that's a good thing. We are not able to go past 34 weeks because of these issues so we have a c-section date for next Monday, 10th October! (If we don't have them before then!) can't believe this time next Monday I will be meeting my babies. Tomorrow I have a growth scan too so they should be able to tell me what their estimated weights are too. It's been tiring up hospital daily but worth it to know they are both ok and being monitored closely. 
Mcstamp, redoing my toes orange was quite a chore seeing as I can't see my feet, i somehow managed to do a decent job though! 
Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Sorry to hear that Lolista, every time is so disapointing even if you know the odds aren't great, but defo worth the try before going for the stimulated.  
Did you see the documentary with Alex Jones?  There was one part of it that was talking about the correct window to transfer and how most clinics are too general at choosing the time to put embryos back and actually they need to be looking at us individually and timing it appropriately.  It was something I was always concerned about as I have naturally short cycles but consultants never seemed bothered! You sound positive anyway, hope that you are ok x 

Beccaboo- So every day you go on you may be going to have them    What a strange feeling that must be- but to know now that next Monday they WILL be here, is amazing.  My niece and best friend are both born on the 10th Oct and they are lovely people (and both called Alexandra!)... yours will be lovely whatever day,  but just saying!!

Anyway, I'll be thinking of you every day and looking forwards to hearing your good news.


----------



## NatParnell

Hi girls,

So sorry I've not been around recently, I've been trying to keep myself away from baby talk for a bit to be honest.

Have read all the posts and can't believe what has been happening. 

mcstamp - So pleased everything is going well for you.  How are you feeling?

Lollister - So sorry for your bfn, I know how it feels, as we all do and it is so disappointing.  At least you have the next goal to think about.

Baccaboo - I really can't believe that you are having your babies on Monday (if you haven't already had them), it seems to have gone so quickly.  You must be so excited and as Mcstamp says, must be strange knowing that every time you go to the hospital could be that one time that you have them.  If I don't get to speak to you before, please know that I am thinking of you and really hope things go well.  Can't wait to hear the news.

AFM - Well, as I say, I have been trying to keep away from baby talk.  We are still on the waiting list for a donor (been 2 months now), they did say up to 6 say still a way to go possibly.  We have been keeping ourselves busy doing our house up which has helped a little but we still urge to receive that phone call and get things moving.

Love and light to all of you. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi all, il post to you all properly later....hi nat, lovely to hear from you. 
My two boys arrived this morning....Elliott and Dylan. More to follow on weight but I think 4lb6 and 3lb3. Dylan was the little one and came out fine but Elliott needs some help with breathing so currently being monitored. I'm just waiting for my spinal to wear off so I can move and go up to neonatal to see them properly. So overwhelmed and pleased they are here. Can't quite believe it.xx


----------



## mo89

Hi everyone. So lovely to read all these posts!!! 
Beccaboo- oh my goodness congratulations.cant believe thats your babies here!!!! So happy for you. 

Mcstamp- how are you? When are you due? 

Lollisita- so sorry it was neg for you. Its just ****e eh xxxx

Iv been doing the fet, going bk to hospital on thurs for a scan to see if lining is thick enough. Had to cancel after 7 weeks in sept as it wouldnt get thick. Fingers crossed it thickens up this time!! Iv been so ill theast 8 days. School has been a struggle but its the october holidays next friday. Cant wait!!!! Plus....  my partner, while slightly drunk during an argument blurted out ge had been looking into ways to propose!!! I know its not the actual proosal but wev been together 12 years, since we were 14 and just hearing that made my day lol xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo massive congrats!!!     they are here!!!! Miracles do happen! So so happy for you   Tell us all the details Would love to see a pic too  
Thanks hun, I really do hope 2016 still going to bring us happy news! 

Mcstamp, yes hun I'very seen documentary with Alex Jones.  I completely agree correct timing of transfer is the most important part, it doesn't matter if u doing IVF, frozen or IUI. Cos even with IUI correct timing is crucial.
Yep especially with short cycles is an issue and really they shouldn't be treating everyone under the same rule.
How are you feeling?

NatParnell, so lovely to hear from you. Glad you are doing well  yes it takes time waiting for the donor, but I really hope you'lloyds get that phone call soon  

Mo89, Lovely to hear from u   oh wow amazing news! You never know he might be planning to propose on Xmas eve   

Xxx


----------



## mcstamp

Becaboo-       

How fantastic.  I hope that by now you are feeling better and the 2 little boys are doing well and you are able to have cuddles with them.  I'm just so pleased for you and all your family x  I love your names (Elliott is on my list too!)  and I hope to see a lovely update from you when you are all a bit more settled x x x 

Mo89-  its great to hear from you and lovely to hear some fantastic 'nearly proposal' news.  My DH missed many perfect moments and eventually just asked me one night whilst I was reading  a book- couldn't have been more of a surprise!  I've got everything crossed for you and hope that pesky lining thickens.  I'm a big fan of FET after it worked for me so hopefully you will be well and fighting fit by the time it comes round x 

NAtparnell- I'M glad your still out there!  I was wondering how things were going for you.  It's another long wait but hopefully you can fill it with things that make you happy and allow your body to fully recover.  I hope you find the perfect match asap x

AFM- I'm doing well, my bump is still very small, which is leading to lots of comments from people.  I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday so I'm just hoping that everything is ok.  I can feel lots of movement so that's reassuring but it will be a big relief if things are looking good at the scan.


----------



## NatParnell

Wow, I am so pleased to hear all this amazing news.

Beccaboo - Congratulations, you must be so thrilled, I can imagine that you can't quite believe it too.  I hope things are going well and settling down a bit and they are both doing ok, would love to see some pictures when you have a chance.   

M089 - Congratulations on your proposal, hope the official one comes soon.

Mcstamp - Glad things are going well for you, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well.

xx


----------



## mo89

Hahaha girls it sounds so silly- nearly proposal lol. 
Mcstamp im sure ecerytgings great and your feeling lots of movement. My friend had a tiny bunp and baby was iver 7 pound. So exciting. Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi to you all. Hope things are well. 

Nat, it must be hard waiting for the phone call when you want to get things moving but 2months down and it's only potentially 4 more to go but in that 4 months we have a busy time of the year coming up with
Xmas etc and that will speed by. Plus you may hear something before then. Glad the house is keeping you busy.  

Mo, lovely to hear from you and hope this time round for your fet you have better success of your lining thickening. Let's hope Thursday's appointment gives you some good news on that. How lovely that you will have a proposal on they way, wonder when it could be! You will have to let us know when he does it. Mine was in my garden one Sunday afternoon and that was a surprise! I think my DH wanted to do something special but was worried I would find the ring in the house! Xx

Mcstamp, you've probably got a lovely neat little bump. I read baby has a growth spirt between 28-32 weeks so that when a lot of woman find they get bigger in terms of bump. You will get used to the comments, I had it all from 'that's a small bump for twins' to 'you look like you're about to pop' to 'oh you have twins that why you look so big!'
Would love to hear an update on today's scan. 20wks also, wow, happy half way point!  Xx

Lolisiter, when do you actually start your medicated iui in November? Are you doing anything nice between now and then to take your mind off waiting although it's not long to wait really as we are mid October already. Its nice to do a little something nice between cycles for you, even if it's a little pamper session or a evening out. Big hugs. Xx

Afm all good. It's been pretty eventful surrounding the birth of boys as last Friday when they told us we needed to deliver that day also brought up a problem that there were no neonatal beds free for the babies. After a long wait we were told there wasn't even any beds in my regions hospitals. I ended up going onto the antenatal ward and put on a drip as I wasn't allowed to eat before section but yet no one was sure when the section would be...or where. Eventually the closest hospital to me with two incubator beds for the babies was in north London, 2hrs away from my home! Friday evening an ambulance transported us to this London hospital. Tired, grumpy, nervous I was hooked up to check babies heartrates, spoke to doctors and aneathatist and agreed early hours Saturday morning I could have some sleep, eat something (yippee) and have the c-sect Saturday morning. So not the best start to delivery although the actual c-sect was fine and the fact Elliott and Dylan are herewith no issues makes everything ok. 
We are still in this London hospital away from family and desparately trying to get the boys back to my hospital and update is there may be beds free back home today, I should be getting discharged and I have everything crossed we will make it back to our familiar surroundings! 
The boys are off all breathing assistance and basically only in special care for their hourly small feeds and growth monitoring, they are even taking my milk and they are just perfect. I still can't believe I'm a Mum as just never thought I would get to this point. 
I shall try and put some pics on here if I can work it out! 
Please keep fx for us that we go home/home hospital today!! 
Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Beccaboo, bless you all, what a journey - literally!  I'm hoping you are back on familiar ground - its just the last thing you want in preparation for the birth- but I've heard of it happening for general maternity beds too.  That must be one of the many reasons they say not to get too hung up on the birth 'plan'!  Was your DH able to stay in hospital with you or has he been having to drive back and forwards?  I'm so glad the boys are both doing well and they are able to have your milk too- its lovely    And, hopefully not too long now until you are all home and getting to know each other. Well done you x x x
My scan was all good, Phew, and now I genuinely feel excited!  We didn't want to know the sex but I think the nurse made a slip up, but my DH didn't hear and won't let me tell him!  I'll tell you guys as I know you won't tell    The nurse said  'SHE'S all looking fine' and the sonographer replied-' er we haven't got that far yet....'  could mean nothing but I'm not so sure!


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello lovely ladies.

How's things?

Nat, how's the house coming on? What are you actually doing to it, an extension or just doing a couple of rooms up? I presume no further progress on de and you are still waiting on a call. 
Xx

Mcstamp, glad you are feeling some excitement, it comes with getting further into pregnancy I think. 
Ooh yes wonder if she just referred to 'she' like some do but without it meaning anything or if she did really slip up. As I had loads of scans at the end my consultant said 'he', my DH didn't hear it but that made me think it was boys even more as I also just had a feeling they were. 
What's next for you, midwife appointment I guess, or flu or whooping cough jabs? X

Mo, sorry I hadn't asked before now but how was that lining? Hoping you say all was good and things are progressing well for this FET. 
Oh and any proposals yet?!
X

Lolisiter, how are you and what have you been up to lovely. Not long until. november now! Xx

Afm I got home and boys were transferred back to my local hospital! Yippee! 
They are still in neonatal but no issues, they are being monitored on food so they get small amounts to make sure they digest it and they are slowing putting on weight and are above their birth weights now.  (they lost a little on birth weight which is normal for all babies when born)
Elliott is the bigger baby and breast feeds really well. When I'm not there  they give him my expressed milk via a tube and Dylan is still totally tube fed, although I've introduced him to BF over last day or two and he screws up his face! Haha. His facial expressions when I try and get him to feed have me in a fit of giggles, he's probably like mum what are you trying to put in my mouth! He's still so tiny though so will keep persevering, I'm sure once he knows it's where the milk is he will be fine! 
I leave the babies in neonatal at night  but am down there all day for cuddles. It's hard leaving them but know they are looked after and to be honest being in neonatal all day feels like I'm in this little bubble so coming
home at evenings just gives me that little break. Hopefully end of next week I can bring boys home and I can't wait to have them here. Xx

Wishing you all lovely weekends whatever you are doing and thinking Orange thoughts for you all. Xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies!! 

Aw beccaboo what a journey. So glad the twins are hear and well. Would love to see photos. Must be so surreal.  Im so happy for you  how are you feeling? Physicaally and emotionally? 

Mcstamp- thats so good youv gotten this far. Exciting it might be a wee girlie. Im too impatient I would need to know! Lol xx

Afm- im currently pupo. Got transfer tgursday. Omly had obr frostie so really praying this works. Will have to go private if not. Iv been feekubg some cramps n twinges but could be meds. Altho I didnt feel them before thurs. But then could also just be from op. I hate this 2ww. And its longer this time as it falls on a sat which they wobt do blood then so iv to wait ubtil the mon   but official otd would be the sat so il test anyway. Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Mo, brilliant news. Fx for you this time works. Would love for this to work for you. 
Hoping the 2ww goes quickly. 
I tried to add a photo but was saying the file was too large. Il have another go! 
Physically recovery from c-section has been great, up and about and been keeping quite active. Still slightly tender and bruised around the cut but as for the cut itself you can hardly see it now it's healed so quick. 
Emotionally felt fine. Although we don't want our babies in NICU and just want to bring them home I must say that they really do prepare you well for bringing them home. You get sessions on feeding, bathing and first aid in the unit, groups to go to and meet a lot of mums in the unit with small
Babies too. Before taking them home you can have a night or two in one of the bedrooms where you can look after your babies during the night, (i.e. Feeding etc) but the nurses are on hand in the ward if you need them so might do this next week as we are close to bringing them home. But I absolutely love being a mum and it makes going through what we have been through so special and worth it. Xx
Everything crossed for you Mo.


----------



## mcstamp

Beccaboo- I'm so glad the  boys are doing well and you are able to spend the days with them. I love the story about little Dylan screwing up his face- I bet you once you get him on, you won't be able to get him off!  
It must be so strange having them but not having them home yet.  But as you say it is not long now and after fertility treatment I think we've all got degrees in patience!  It will be so wonderful, when you do get them home- although you might not be getting the sleep you've had!    What has your DH done about parental leave- has he taken it or is he waiting until you are home?

Mo- I'm so pleased to hear you are PUPO- Is this the first time you've got to transfer, I can't remember?  2WW is just agonisingly slow and you read into every little thing.  All mine were slightly different although after the frozen one I had less twinges as I hadn't had egg collection and on all but the frozen one the progesterone gave me a lot of pregnancy like symptoms, which I learnt to ignore!  I hope that you are feeling good though and are able to get some relaxation time- its important to give yourself some nice treats!  All the very best of luck getting through the wait and on test day x x x


----------



## mo89

Hi mcstamp. No iv had transfer once before with two embryos. Its so hard to stay positive. Im sooo nervous. When did you guys get your bfp? Im thinking of testing on wednesday. Il be 6dp5dt . What you think?


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Mo,  I always found It hard to be positive, but I think it was just a way of protecting myself.  However saying that I did make the most of being  PUPO because I slowed down a bit and spoilt myself whilst I had a good excuse ! 
I know both myself and Beccaboo always waited it out till test day.  I knew I would never have fully have believed the result until then, so doing it early would have added to the torture.  I think 6dpt is too early and you might be safer waiting until at least 8- I'm saying that as on this successful FET I had a small bleed at about 7dp5dt which could have been an implantation bleed and although I know you see the blood after the event, I do doubt whether any HCG could have been picked up earlier than that. 
But your call- depends on your mind set and how you'll deal with it!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Glad to hear that everyone is doing well.

Beccaboo - Are you babies home yet?  It must be so hard for your but I'm sure its worth every minute.

Mo89 - Did you end up doing a test?  Is it this Saturday that is your official test day?  How are you feeling?

Mcstamp - So pleased for you, I wonder if it is a little girl, it must be a bit of a relief to get to this stage and further on in the pregnancy as Beccaboo says.

AFM - When we bought our house 2 years ago, it was a complete wreck, it needed to be completely gutted, rewired, plumbed, everything.  We are finally on the last room, the living room which will be finished this week hopefully.  We are also doing an extension of an office at the bottom of the garden.  I will be really happy when the living room is finished though as that is the inside of the house complete, I certainly wouldn't want to do it again that's for sure but at least now we have it how we want it and it has kept us occupied for a bit.  We haven't heard anything from the agency so it is still a waiting game. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hiya everyone.  

Hello mo. How are you? Did you test earlier than your otd? Like mcstamp said I would I never tested until my otd, in my opinion 6days is pretty early. I always think you are not quite sure of true result testing early. I appreciate it is tempting though. Let us know how you are if you can. Thinking of you. Xx

Hi mcstamp, how's things with you? How many weeks now?! 

Hi nat, my boys are now in special baby unit, last room before going home. It's tough, I still haven't been anywhere or done anything apart from home to hospital daily...oh and the odd trip to Waitrose! 
Must be lovely though to see your home develop into something you want and seeing it complete. It's been good in a way you've had that to focus on and fingers crossed the de works for you so you can bring up a little one in your lovely home you've made. Hope you do hear soon from agency, it's frustrating isn't it waiting even though we should be used to it by now! Xx

Hello everyone else. 

Yes my boys are in special baby unit now and doing well on the weight front. Elliott is 5lb 9 now and Dylan is 4lb 16! The only thing holding us back is Dylan's feeds as he is still 100% tube fed as still won't take the breast. Saturday I then thought il just mention if it's anything to do with tongue tie and he was assessed and it is! Sometimes I wonder why these things aren't picked up considering the nurses knew I was trying to establish breast feeding daily! Anyway, he is having his little tongue tie snipped Thursday bless him and they get him to latch on and feed straight after the procedure so really hoping it solves the issue! This is the only thing holding us back from coming home. We roomed in the unit over the weekend and looked after them in own room. It was ok and I didn't feel too tired! It takes us about an hour to do both feeds (including the tube feed which takes sooooo long) we then had 2hr sleep until the next feed. So about 5hrs interrupted sleep each night.
Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello,  
I thought I'd replied to last week but clearly I just imagined it!
I really hope they have the tongue tie sorted- my friends baby had it too and was able to latch on once it was sorted out.  I'm hopeful you may be making plans for home now as it guess its been long enough now.  Wow its going to be hard work keeping up on all the feeds, but I believe it does get better the older they get!  Are you planning on just seeing how you go or have you got a breast pump and the grandparents booked? 

I'm at 24 weeks now- I still can't believe it and am still completely amazed ! It got very real when I put in for my maternity leave in Feb and realised how little time there is left till DD. But i'm still doing really well and looking forwards to another scan at 28 weeks.

Nat-  Well, I hope you are sitting back enjoying your house.  We are still ongoing with DIY and I am starting to feel a bit nervous now that it won't all be finished before baby is born.  I would like at least one day of it looking good to enjoy it!  I've written us a schedule of what needs done and when, but so far I've not got the energy I had and seem to take a lot longer doing things than I used to, so its not going to plan.  I'm trying not too stress about it- I don't think the baby will really mind if the bathroom isn't tiled or its furniture doesn't match  but I do really want It done. I can imagine I will still have my paintbrush in hand in the delivery room!  
I hope you don't have too much longer to wait for the agency, it must be frustrating to have that plate spinning in the background all the time.  Maybe you can enjoy some nice couple time together in the mean time. 

Hope Mo,Lolista and Nellie are all ok if you are still reading along x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies I tried to write a comment but couldnt find the link to this thread. I emded up with a bfn. Just finishing my period now! We have started looking into argc but also access fertility? Have you heard of it? Basically you pay n get 3 cycles and if no baby at the end you get your money bk. But lots of clinics like lister and gcrm all do it. So wer looking into that. Coz we were gony spend up to 20k at argc anyway so it hust meansif u fall preg first rime u will have spent double xx


----------



## mo89

How are you mcstamp?

Beccaboo- bet you xant wait to get those babys home! How are they. I love their names. 


Hi nat- what stage are you at just now?


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mo. Sorry to read it was unsuccessful for you this time. 
I haven't heard about the cycles where you pay and get money back but I guess at least you have that reassurance that you would get your money back. As you say it's a lot to pay if you were successful on your first go but then I suppose it depends on what price you are willing to pay to achieve your dream of having a baby. Keep in touch with next cycles if you go for it, I would love to know how you get on and of course want to see you get pregnant.  

Mcstamp, so over half way now and like you say it's really not long to go, especially when you think how quick this year has gone. Have you purchased any baby bits yet?! Xx

Nat, how's it going? Hope your living room got finished. Xx

Lolisiter, hope you are ok lovely. I often wonder if you have been able to get another surprise natural bfp. Also keeping everything crossed for you. Xx

I'm home now with the boys, into second week and yep it's hard work like I never imagined! I feel slightly overwhelmed by it and like I am on a treadmill of feed, sterilising, nappy changes and then starting over again! The hard part is keeping the boys feeds in sync so we are feeding them 3hourly at the same time. It's difficult as sometimes one baby wakes before the other for milk but we just have to keep them on the same schedule otherwise I would never have time inbetween. Our timings once went out of sync and I then realised why I'm
Routine feeds! I'm having about 5hrs sleep a night total (interrupted by feeds) and some nights I'm more
tired than others! I occasionally wonder who an earth thought I could handle two babies! But of course I wouldn't change it and know I am lucky to have them, I'm sure it will get easier!
Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls,  

So sorry  I wasn't on here for a while. I had such a stressful  time with my clinic. From the 1st day till the end. So terrible that I requested my medical file and moving to Lister clinic. No idea what I paid money for as I never got support, advice, just lots of stress. 
So yeah just finished my stimulated double IUI , had my 2nd transfer yesterday so officially in 2ww once again 
I am on Lubion progesterone injections and omg they are so painful.  I done my 1st injection yesterday and the area of injection still hurts ...

Beccaboo - thank you for asking after me lovely   no natural BFP so far, but we haven't been trying properly really cos we were so concentrated on IUI cycles. 
I think if this one doesn't work, we will try natural again for couple of month  untill starting a new cycle in February with Lister. 
Wow your boys are home now,that's amazing   I can imagine it must be hard work, but so worth it! Haha I do think some people just get choosen to have twins   it will definitely get easier, once you get them in a regular routine of feeding and sleeping, won't happen until they are at least 3-4 month tho.
Do you get any help from your relatives/friends ? Hubby back at work? Xx

Mo89- so sorry for your bfn  
Yes I heard about 3 cycles and if no live birth by the end of it , you get your money back. My friend applied for that with Lister and starting soon. Xx

Mcstamp- how are you doing?  You must have a beautiful baby bump by now   xx

Nat- hope all well with you. Any progress reg your treament ? Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Mo- so sorry this cycle didn't work for you, don't give up hope though.

Beccaboo - So pleased that your little boys are home now with you, I can imagine it must be such hard work with 2 of them, you must be exhausted.  As everyone says though, it will get easier in time.

Lollista - Sorry to hear you have been having a hard time, its Guy's you are with isn't it?  That's who I'm with.  Keeping everything crossed for you for this IUI attempt and hope you get through the 2ww without going in sane.

Mcstamp- How are you feeling?  Glad all seems to be going well for you.

AFM, no news from the agency, really starting to get fed up of waiting now.  Our living room is finished so at least we can enjoy Christmas in nice surroundings but am ready now to get on with the next chapter. 

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Nat, nice to hear from you  
Yeah I am with Guy's. Honestly without exaggerating, I received absolutely terrible service. My scans were always  1 hour late, I had 5 in total and only once they run on time.
The worst was when I called on 1st day of my period,nurse said that I can't start with this cycle because I haven't got my medication. After I had my consultation with a doctor they forgot to send my prescription to pharmaceutical company. So when I called on 1st day of period I had to spend the whole day being on the phone trying to sort out their mess as I had untill 3pm to order my medication to receive it for next day as that's when I suppose to start the injections. No one even apologised. I burst into tears when nurse told me I can't start , so yeah very stressful cycle.
Never again! Hope you had a good experience with Guy's?
I had a very good IVF cycle with them so not sure why it was so bad this time xx
Thank you   and I hope you get some news from the agency soon! I bet your living room looks beautiful


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone had good weekends.

Lollista - Sorry you had such a bad experience with them, I have always found them very good but then I am private and it is Consultant Led by Tarek El-Tourkey so I think that does make a difference.  The NHS side, I think is just very busy. 

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girls, hope everyone is well 

Nat, ah yes consultant led is good as you deal directly with the doctor and never have to go through admin. I am private too, I only had IVF cycle on NHS. My other friend had terrible experience with them too but she is NHS patient.
Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, hope this cycle works for you. You need a good ending to 2016. 
Sorry your experience with the clinic was rubbish. 
So are you with lister for this cycle? The last thing you need is stress about the service at the clinic when the
process is stressful enough as it is. 
An Friend of mine on one of the old FF boards is now pregnant naturally. She used something that is supposed to help (maybe a gel if I remember rightly) And whether that helped her achieve a natural bfp who knows. Il ask her more about it and what it's called for you so you can research. Xx

Nat, maybe enjoying Christmas and hearing from the agency in the new year can mean the start of fresh beginnings for you. I hope so. Xx

Mcstamp, hope you had a good weekend. Have you been doing anything nice. Xx

Mo, hope you are ok lovely and have you thought about next steps or just taking a bit of time out? Xx

Today was first day on own with the boys. Hubby gone to work. It was fine, I coped! Actually they have made
more noise since hubby got home than they had with me all day! Haha. Xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita. I mentioned on my previous post about something my friend used which may have assisted her natural bfp. Obviously I hope this cycle works for you but if your interested on what she used it's called preseed which can be ordered online from amazon at about £15 for a tube which is basically a lubricant that you use before sex around ovulation, there were good reviews on it. 
Just thought it may be of interest to you! Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing ok.

We have had an eventful few days, we have been offered a donor and have accepted her.  She is now being referred to the clinic for the screening process.....fingers crossed!  Am feeling nervous and really excited too. xx


----------



## Lolisita

Beccaboo, no I am still with my clinic for this cycle. I have only registered with Lister and got an appointment with consultant booked in.
Thank you for your advice lovely on pressed. That's exactly what we used when we got pregnant twice naturally, and obviously you know what happened. 
However if we tried natural again I would try pressed again, cos you never know you could be lucky.
How is your baby boys? I would love to see a pic! 
Xx

Nat, wowwww amazing news!!! Wooooohooo 
Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh I've missed so much on here- I don't know were to start!

Nat- What fantastic news- if only you could have had a crystal ball to know when the news would come !  I've got everything crossed for you that all the tests go well and you can start the ball rolling.  Really chuffed x 

Beccaboo- Well done you. Can't imagine how knackering it must be, I can't function on a normal day with reduced sleep so how you are doing it with the babies too look after to is beyond me.  I'm sure though you are doing a wonderful job looking after the boys and hopefully cutting your self some slack and  looking after yourself too x  

Mo-  I have heard of those money back deals and you know what, if you got pregnant on your fist go and 'lost' money I really don't think you'd give one!  You'll just have to have a very thrifty pregnancy and baby like the one I'm having!

Lolista-  Sorry to hear of your experience with the clinic-  I had some shocking times with mine and was really upset recently to speak with a girl just starting treatment there and she's had similar mishaps to me.  Its just not what you need on top of the inevitable stress. Anyway I hope some good news comes out of it all.  Thinking of you x 

AFM-  Sorry I've been so quiet.  I've just had a really busy few weeks, gadding about here and there and immersing myself in DIY!  I'm more in DIY mode than I am baby as I'm so desperate to get the house to a comfortable finish before baby comes.  I've learnt to tile and have nearly finished tiling the kitchen and I'm also upcycling furniture like crazy. I hope that after Christmas I can put my baby head on and start on the nursery (all upcycled again!) and start getting the bits I need.  I've actually been given an awful lot, so won't have much to buy.
I have finally got something that passes for a bump- which is no end of amusement to my DH and Its really nice now that people are noticing-although then I get the inevitable 'your how many weeks!' comment cos its so little, but the midwife is not concerned and I have a growth scan in a week so FX all is ok x


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Becca-  I just noticed the photo of the boys!  They are just gorgeous - how perfect


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, i hope the rest of this cycle goes smoothly in terms of the old clinic you are still with. 
It seems preseed perhaps does its job with helping get you get pregnant but hopefully this round works so you don't need it!  
When is your test date, is it coming up soon. Xx

Nat, yippee. So do you find out things about your donor etc, how does it work? That's great. How long is the screening process. Looking forward to following your journey and sooooo hope it works out for you. Xx

Mcstamp, hiya lovely, sounds like you are diy nesting! Sure you will have everything looking
Great for when the babies arrive. Sounds like you are so creative too. I am not in the slightest creative or any good at diy, upcycling, sewing etc! Great you have a little bump, every bump is different. I got comments ranging from I was huge to I was tiny for twins! Xx

I survived my week on my own last week as DH went back to work. I was fine and it was better than I thought it was going to be. I managed to get out and about with them for walks and had friends visiting which was lovely as with boys in NICU for so long I hadn't seen some of my friends in ages. 
Elliot and Dylan are doing well. There is still a big difference between their weights but both are gaining which is good. They have quite different personalities too, Dylan is so laid back, always having a stretch, taking his time feeding, its so funny! 
I change my profile pic to the boys as I wasn't sure how to upload a photo. Hopefully you can see them. 

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Thank you for all your kind messages.

Beccaboo - well done you, it must be so tiring and nerve wracking too being left on your own with the boys, I bet it will get easier all the time now too.  They both look absolutely gorgeous. 

Mcstamp - Glad you are feeling well and keeping yourself busy with all the DIY stuff, when is the baby actually due?  How are you feeling?

Lollista - Hope you are doing ok, have you heard anymore news at all?

M089 - How are you doing?

AFM - Well, the referral has been sent to Guy's and the donor now goes through the screening process which will take approximately 4-6 weeks so not really expecting to hear anything until mid January, unless its bad news of course.  We know all the physical characteristics about her, hair colour, eyes, height, weight and a little about her personal circumstances.  All very exciting but also scary.  I need to start taking vitamins etc again, I was thinking Pregnacare and obviously I am already taking folic acid, is there anything else anyone would recommend for me or for DH? xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies

sorry I haven't been on for a while. We have our first consultation tomorrow with GCRM. We will find out next week if we will be eligible for the money back scheme. 

Becca- your boys are gorgeous! so happy for you. How are you doing, Bet they are keeping you very busy lol

Mcstamp- how have you been feeling? how long to go?

Lolisita- I have heard lister are very good. I would consider London, but since im from Edinburgh wanted to try up this way one last time so I can still work 

Nat- how are you?

xxxxxxx


----------



## mcstamp

The boys are just adorable Beccaboo.  I wonder if the little one will catch up in size ?  Glad you are getting out and about- its been cold but gorgeous here and I've been enjoying frosty walks.

Nat- Its so fascinating,  Is your potential donor going through treatment herself or just altruistic?  I take vital DHA from the Zita west clinic and it is also recommended preconception for men -my DH took it for about 1 month prior to giving his sample.  They do have other products on their website though which are worth looking at.  

My Due date is 26th February and they have said they will not let me go overdue, so 12.5 weeks and counting- Its a very strange mix of excitement and mild panic!!!  

Mo- good luck with your appointment I hope you are eligible x


----------



## NatParnell

Thank you for your advice mcstamp, I was thinking of the Zita Wedt ones but am a little put off by the Panorama programme the other night. I gues they are still the best ones though. Our donor is altruistic so any eggs she produces are ours. 

Glad you are feeling well, February won't be long coming now, especially one Christmas is over. 

Beccaboo - bet you are looking forward to Christmas with you two little ones now. 

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you all have a lovely time. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hey all. 
I've been meaning to post and say hi for ages. Twinnies keeping me very occupied! 

Nat, merry Christmas to you too lovely. Enjoy your newly renovated home over the holidays! I took pregnacare and folic acid. Exciting for you what 2017 will bring and look forward to keeping up with your journey. I soooo hope you become a mummy in 2017. Xx

Mcstamp, 26th Feb will soon be here before you know it! I was the same with excitement and panic, it's all the unknown isn't it but it will all be fine and soon after everything you've been through to get here, your baby will be here and many more exciting times watching them grow. Xx

Mo, did you hear back from gcrm? Have you decided on next steps or waiting for Christmas to be over before
Making any definite plans? Xx

Lolisita, how are you? Your last post you were waiting to see if this cycle had worked. I am presuming test date has pasto and having not seen a post, did this not work for you? I hope I'm wrong though! Xx

My boys are well, growing and keeping me busy. They can be grizzly, keep me up lots at night but through all the tough times of bringing up two babies it's worth it when I now see them start to smile and give me funny little facial expressions! They make me smile every day. I'm sorted for Christmas and excited to spend it with family and my DH who is off work for the whole of it. 
Ladies, I can't believe that we have been chatting and keeping in touch on here for most of this year! I wished that all of you had the successful outcomes that I have been lucky to have had this year and so hope that your turns are to come soon. I've appreciated all your support too. Xx
I hope you all have a fab Christmas and a lucky 2017. Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone  
Thanks girls for asking after me. 
Sorry I've been quite. My cycle has worked but I am feeling very anxious and worried. I've had one scan already and everything seem fine so far, I've got  another scan next week which I am feeling very anxious about. I am not having many symptoms only sore heavy boobs and mostly at night, weeing more often and light cramping, otherwise I feel normal.
No morning sickness which concern me...

Becaboo- your boys are so gorgeous! Aww it must me amazing seeing them smiling at you  It definitely will get easier and easier as they grow and become a little more independent. 
I got my BFP but couldn't even get excited as I am so anxious this time, it is too much. Just want everything to be okay this time. Xx

Mcstamp- wow 12 weeks to go , not long now   xx

Mo89- Yeah apparently Lister is very good, but yes I agree it would be better for you to be at a local clinic so it won't impact on your work. When are you starting your next cycle? Xx

Nat- very exciting news regarding your donor. Hope you can start very soon   xx

As Beccaboo mentioned we'very been chatting and keeping in touch all this year, and it is amazing to have all your support.
Wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas and hope 2017 will be a lucky year for everyone! Xxx


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, yippeeeee and congrats on that bfp. That's made my Christmas Eve seeing your post. When you have next weeks scan how many weeks will you be? It's understandable being so anxious. I think i had that anxious worry all through pregnancy but it does get better the further along you get. What an amazing Xmas gift hey. 
Not everyone gets symptoms, and wouldnt wish the morning sickness I had on anyone, it really was horrendous so if you escape that you are doing well!
Enjoy your Christmas and big hugs to you and mini bump Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Awww thanks beccaboo    
At next scan I will be nearly 9 weeks. Good to know that it gets better, as right now all I do is worry. 
I am having few symptoms like today all day I am having mild cramping, but secretly I wish I had morning sickness so I could be reassured that everything is okay. 
I can imagine, your morning sickness must have been bad with twins. Thank you hun   hope you had a lovely Christmas with your family. Big huggs back xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a good Christmas, I'm back at work today unfortunately  .  Had a lovely time with family and as per usual, drank and ate too much.

Lollista - Congratulations, that is amazing news, I can understand why you are nervous though, but try to enjoy it too, hope your scan goes well this week.  Did you do this cycle at Guy's?

As Beccaboo said, we have been chatting nearly all this year and had some great support so thank you all.  Not sure where everyone is based but would be lovely if we could arrange to meet up sometime in the New Year as we are classed as "long term cycle buddies"  .  What's everyone's thoughts?

xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi girls, 

Phew!  That's been a busy few weeks and I'm pausing to catch breath today before heading down to Essex to see the SIL and family tomorrow.  I hope you've all had a lovely Christmas x

Lolista - I've got everything crossed for you to get good news on the next scan.  I have never been as anxious as in those weeks between the BFP and the 7 and 12 week scan, time seemed to move so slowly so I really feel for you.  I was manic symptom spotting too and didn't have any sickness but was off certain foods but I don't think that even kicked in until about week 9!  Thinking of you and sending positive vibes x x x 

Beccaboo- Its crazy  to recall that this time last year we were all getting ready to start a fresh cycle and wondering if it would mean a baby next Christmas and now you have 2!  I hope you've all had a wonderful first Christmas, I Imagine it has been exciting for the whole family x 

Nat- Back to work Boo hoo   but at least you've got exciting times ahead to look forwards to in the New Year.  This time of year just really makes you reflect on everything though and its certainly been a rollercoaster for us all but the support on here has been constant and so wonderful to have.  I think your idea of meeting up is a lovely one -  might be a logistical nightmare as I suspect we are scattered around the country.  But you never know there maybe somewhere on the main train line we can all get to?  I'm in North Lancashire/Cumbria border but am near the main train line and the M6!

AFM not much to report apart from fainting in the woods a couple of weeks ago    Ooops I was rushing around trying to prepare for a school group and went up a hill too quickly- forgetting being pregnant and fainted at the top to be woken by a pair of Collies licking my face.. I can laugh now but at the time I was very upset as I was alone and it was such a surprise.  But I've been going slower since and bump was checked out and all is well, so it was a lesson learnt the hard way.  I'm really looking forwards to getting my head into baby mode after this week and starting to get sorted out as I've only got 8 weeks left !


----------



## Beccaboo

Lolisita, maybe you will start to go off certain foods soon if you haven't already. Or even crave some! I totally went off tea and coffee and never really being a cheese eater craved the stuff, I was cutting off chunks of cheddar for snacks. Funny though as after giving birth I haven't touched cheese! I hope the scans comes
Round quickly and when you get to that 12wk mark I hope it helps and makes you less anxious. I think 12wks
is a big early milestone to get to. Xx

Nat, glad you had a nice few days with family over Christmas and being back to work hasn't been too bad! Do you get some time on off again this coming weekend. Any plans for NYE? 
It would be lovely to meet up wouldn't it, I'm in Norwich, Norfolk but also near a main train line...or I do drive. Maybe I can take the twins for their first long outing,   if I'm feeling brave!

Mcstamp, hope you enjoy the rest of the holiday celebrations in Essex. Have you enjoyed a break from
Work? I presume you thinking about maternity leave soon? Sorry to hear of your fainting episode. I had a few episodes where I felt quite faint but never actually was. Make sure you take it easy now and no rushing around! 
I think I remember you saying you like walkin in the Lake District (was that you??!). That figures if you leave on the Cumbrian border. I love walking up there and have taken a fair few holidays in the lakes. We were thinking of taking the boys next year possibly. Xx

I had a lovely Christmas. Quite chilled and spent with family. DH is off work so that been a huge help to me with the boys. Elliot and Dylan are 12 weeks Saturday and not sure whether they are going through a growth stage, development growth or if they have a little colic but we seem to have a few grizzly moments in the evening. Also they like being held and don't always self settle in their bouncer! It can be pretty diffficilt and demanding and I feel so helpless when they really cry and I don't know what could be wrong! Saying that they are also too cute and are starting to give lots of smiles which is lovely. 
I'm also getting back into exercise and have done a few runs. I thought I'd find it hard after having 9 months off running but although slow managed the 3miles without stopping so pleased with that. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Mcstamp - I'm sorry to hear about your fainting, take it easy and don't overdo it.  Can't believe you only have 8 weeks left.  Hope you enjoy your New Year with your family in Essex.

Beccaboo - Glad things are going well with the twins, I can't even imagine how hard it must be but I am sure it will get easier, that's what people say in any case.  Are you doing anything for New Year?  We are going out with friends to the Comedy Store tomorrow night so are staying in New Year's Eve and cooking, quite looking forward to just the two of us to be honest.

Lollista - Hope you are doing ok.

I am based in London so not sure how that would work out, I am happy to come to Cambridge or something Beccaboo but then that doesn't help Mcstamp.  Would London be the place in the middle for both of you?  I think Lollista is London based as under Guy's.  I'm happy to travel but trying to think of an in between place for Beccaboo and Mcstamp.  Anyway, lets see what we can work out.

If I don't speak to you all before, Happy New Year. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, me and DH always usually have a quiet NYE too which we like so this one will probably be much the same. No plans but a few nappy changes at midnight might be added into the mix this year! Hehe! 
Hope the comedy store is good and you h e lots of laughs and fun. 
I can do Cambridge easy (plus I love Cambridge!) and could train it or it's an easy drive for me. Or London would also be possible on the train as we have a direct route into Liverpool Street station. 
Would love to work something out in the new year.

Happy new year to you all too. Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi girls,

Nat - Thank you, yes this cycle was at Guys but I adjusted one thing following my gut instinct and it worked! xx

Mcstamp- Oh it is awful. I've been anxious non stop since I got bfp. You didn't have any sickness at all, not at any point? I know not everyone gets it, but I wish I had a bit of sickness so I can be reassured. I know it is silly but it would make me feel better. Thank you lovely
Oh no fainting it is scary, make sure you take it easy xx

Beccaboo- hmm hope I will soon but nothing so far. Still enjoying tea and coffee but decaff and everything else.
Yes I think if I get to 12 weeks it might make me feel more relaxed.I really want to enjoy it. 
Oh wow can't believe your boys are 3 month already! I think babies at this stage can be unsettled by many things. Are you breastfeeding? You probably know this already, during breastfeeding it is best to follow a special diet to prevent colic in babies, as lots of foods should be avoided Xx

Nat, I think it is a great idea to meet up in the New Year. I am London based but happy to travel to a location easier for everyone xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year!  Hope everyone had a good time, we just had a quiet one, DH made beef wellington which was lovely and we sat and watched the tv and saw the New Year in.  Hope this year will be a good one for all of us 

Lollista - Do you mind me asking what it was you changed? 

London possibly looks favourite to meet up then I guess, lets see what Mcstamp says. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Happy New Year to you all too. 

Nat, we spent Boxing  Day with my parents where we had beef wellington too! It was yummy. Glad you had a nice new year. We too had a quiet one but I went to bed at 10...to tired to stay up but one of the boys got me up at 12:30 where I briefly said happy New Year to my DH in bed while he was asleep! Haha. 

Lolisita, hope you had a good new year. Wondering if sickness has kicked in for you yet as it can really come on quick if you get it. Bet you can't wait for the 12wk scan and hope you get some good pics, I loved seeing my babies at 12wks as it really does look like a baby. 
No I am not breastfeeding anymore. I did it exclusively, then introduced formula and did mixed feeding. Because I wasn't exclusively BF I found it hard to produce enough milk for two plus I was expressing aswell for Dylan as it was a bit hit or miss whether he took breast. All the BF, pumping and formula bottle making got too much. I did really like the breastfeeding with Elliot who took to it so if I just had the one baby I would have probably carried on. I thought I'd find it difficult but didn't at all so was sad to stop it. Xx

Mcstamp, happy New Year and hope you had a good one. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Good morning and Happy New Year!  I'm afraid I am failing at keeping my New Years Resolution to respond to social media and text messages as soon as I read them- this is despite now having Hyperfast broadband- but I guess old habits die hard and my away with the fairies existence quite suits me!  

Beccaboo-  I bet the boys are getting quite big now- it must be lovely to have the smiles to make up with the grizzles I guess the smiles come at the right time to keep you going!  I'm pleased to hear you've got back to running and hope it all comes back really quickly.. I've just read Joe Paveys book- This Mum Runs- its very easy to read and quite inspiring (I got it from library- prob not worth buying) although I guess neither of us are in with a shot at international competition!

Lolista- I've been thinking of you and still have everything crossed.  I would say I was queasy on occasion more than nausea- but it was easily fixed by having a snack.  It was certainly never enough to stop me and nobody would ever have known.  I've had an extremely lucky pregnancy all together and so far have missed out on many of the inconveniences.  But there were  many times I wished for a bit of sick just to reassure me!  

Nat-  I'm jealous of you having a DH that can cook!  I've been trying to teach mine a few basics, he can do it but fails to realise that you need to stay focused and not walk off to start a job or watch a bit of TV.  He actually set fire to my lovely new kitchen so I think I'll just accept that its not his thing and leave him to chop firewood and do man stuff (although I do like to remind him that I can do most man stuff, as well as the girl stuff!)

London Liverpool street is good for me and with enough advance warning I can get it really cheap.  I could always tie it in with a visit to SIL with baby If I'm feeling very brave!  

AFM I've a scan tomorrow which I'm looking forwards too as I've started to get anxious again   so It will be good to get reassurance!


----------



## NatParnell

Good to here from you all.  Glad you all had a good New Year, things are back to normal now really aren't they.

Mcstamp - good to here from you, hope you are feeling well and things are going ok.  

Lollista - How are you?  How did your scan go?  Hope things are well and that you now have some symptoms.

Our donor has her first appointment this week so things are on the move again.....I can't wait and just want to get on with it.

So it looks like London is the best option, she we see if we can work out some dates, am conscious that mcstamp you may not want to travel for too much longer, how is everyone looking for the beginning of February, is a Saturday the best day? xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi girls,

Just a quick question, DH and I are taking Pregnacare/Wellman vitamins, I know I should also be taking Folic Acid, should DH be taking Zinc on top of the Wellman vitamins? thanks xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi nat, my DH never took any vitamins on this cycle that worked so not sure regarding the zinc. Did you find out? 
I looked at train travel for early Feb and I'm not sure if there is work being done on some lines but it's showing various changes at stations rather than the direct route into London and the fare is quite a bit too which is strange. I looked for the last Saturday of January (28th) I think and I could get cheap train tickets which is usually the case when booking in advance so not sure why the February dates are working out differently. Happy with a Saturday though. 
How did your donors first appointment go? Xx

Mcstamp, how was the scan? I bet you are getting mega excited now. It's so close! Have you got everything
ready at home and bought all the bits you need? 
I like a good read so might pick that book up, but yes no plans on becoming a pro! Haven't had much time to read just lately, I've got loads of books ready to be read. Although I have just finished a book called The Unmummsy Mum, when you've had baby if you get a chance to read it then do, it's quite funny and very relatable. The author, a mum, talks about the parts of motherhood that are 'challenging!' Xx

Lolisita, hoping all is still ok with you. Any update on how you are feeling, any scans booked in yet? Xx

All is good with me. Days seem to be going so quick. Last week I attended baby groups first time since having
Boys. I went to a postnatal recovery class for me, make sure I'm doing all the right exercises to get my abdominal muscles back to how they should be! I did a baby yoga class which was fun and a baby group which is being run for the premature babies so the mums and babies attending were in neonatal the same time as my boys. That was really good as they talk about loads of things to help babies development. Even though Elliot and Dylan are 14weeks their real age should now be 8wks if they came full term so development wise, and size they are kind of inbetween their age! Both are doing so well though. I love them so much. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying your weekend. Xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello, 

Nat-  I don't know about DH and Zinc either- You would imagine that the wellman vitamins have it covered?
As for the meet up I hadn't realised you were thinking so soon!  I am now at that stage were travelling anywhere too far is not appealing for me or recommended so I can't do until after baby and then it might be a while after, depending on how things are going, so I don't feel confident to commit to any date at the mo, sorry!  But if you girls want to go ahead anyway I'll not be upset, as I'm going to be the most difficult to arrange around and you can all sort something out much more easily without factoring in an awkward northern lass!  If you all get on I'll come for the second meet up x 

Beccaboo- I was wondering just the other day how old the boys were in 'real age' and if they did expect to see development happen at a different stage so you've answered that question.  I'm glad they are both doing well and you are getting out and about with them.  It must be fun with 2 to sort! 

I nearly have everything I need now and just want to get everything ( as in the whole wide world) organised but am finding that my energy levels and general lack of sleep muddle head are making it difficult! 
The scan was not as good as hoped- Baby is measuring small for dates, but they couldn't see any problems with placenta or fluid so hopefully its just going to have a late spurt.  They will give me another scan week after next to check and I've just got everything crossed that its looking fatter!  Still, I'm a bit upset that its my fault for being too active and not eating enough and I'm doing my best to rest and eat but its easier said than done!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Beccaboo - Can't believe the boys are now 14 weeks, where has the time gone.  Really good that you are getting to baby groups etc, must be hard work getting 2 into a car and ready.  Would love to see some pictures of them.

Lollista - Hope you are doing ok and things are going well.

Mcstamp - Glad you are feeling ok, hopefully on the next scan baby will have grown a bit more, when do you finish work?

DH is taking the Wellman vitamins and Zinc, not sure if that is right or not but trying to find out.  We had a bit of disappointing news from the donor.  Apparently she was offered a surprise holiday for 3 weeks and so has put back her appointment until February.  I know she is entitled to her own life but she hasn't had the screening yet and we could be waiting around for her and then she might not even be suitable.....so frustrating, I just want to get on with it now. 

I understand that it is probably too late for you Mcstamp to meet up before the baby now, its a long way for you to travel.  I don't mind what everyone else wants to do, I'm happy to meet up in London or Cambridge (could do 28th January if that helps Baccaboo) or alternatively we can wait until Mcstamp is more settled with the baby and all meet up.  What does everyone prefer? xx


----------



## mcstamp

Nat-  What frustrating news about the donor.  Like you say own life and everything but its so unpleasant not having control of the situation yourself. 
I've got 2 weeks left in work but I'm only doing 2 days a week so its not so bad - although I realise now I couldn't do full time if I tried!  I'm going down to see friends back in Wirral today which is about a 2 hour trip for me and that is feeling a bit far now- DH is coming too though so at least I'm not driving!  I've decided to take a hospital bag and my medical notes with me just in case as it all suddenly feels very close.  I'll be 35 weeks tomorrow so really any time between now and the next 5 weeks baby will be here !  Ahhhh  (not panicking at all -honest!!)


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello, I've been meaning to post all week, now I have 10mins to myself! Haha

Mcstamp, wow 2wks left. I'd so had enough by the end. I hope little one is on time so you get some maternity leave relaxation before arrival! Good idea taking hospital bag just incase, you never know and don't want to be caught out. Make sure you have some snacks in your hospital bag incase you need to eat and the hospital food is awlful. I was obviously sent to a London hospital for my delivery so slightly out of the ordinary I guess but I'd packed healthy snacks anyway and glad I did as the food at the hospital I was at was really uneatable! Again I was in for just less than a week so hopefully you won't be in that long. I packed nuts, malt loaf, healthy bars like those nakd bars if you've heard of them. Look forward to hearing your news, keep us posted. Need names, weights and how you are of course. Xx

Nat, sorry I hadn't posted back. I checked child care with parents for the 28th and they can't do and DH is finding looking after both for just an hour while I pop to the gym a bit much! (Men!) haha. Maybe if we wait a little longer the twins will be a bit more settled for me to get away for a longer stretch! Wouldmlove to meet you all though. 
I can understand why that's frustrating for you regarding donors holiday. Plus 3wk holiday is not just like 1wk is it! As you say she does have her life but that also has an effect on yours now while you are waiting for something that is so important and means so much to you. We are always having to be so patient when it comes to ivf it's just so difficult isn't it. Hopefully this works for you so you can look back and say the wait and hold ups along the way were worth it. Xx

Lolisita, hope you are ok, haven't heard from you in a while so really hope everything's going in the right direction. 

Ladies, I bought you some little cards with quotes on and hope you don't mind me sending them to you. I saw them and thought of you all. If you like to private message me your addresses I shall send them on to you. If you don't want to then no worries.  

I'm all good, busy and my days are so full on! The good thing is though as much as Elliot is awake during the day he now sleeps a full night! Whoop! Dylan is still a work in progress! He does like a long sleep during the day so does wake in night. Working on trying to limit his day time sleep but it's so hard to wake a sleeping baby. If Dylan slept in the night like Dylan that would just be great! I could then be day time fun mum and night time sleeping mum! Keep you posted on Dylan's sleep progress! In other news I'm getting out running and doing some gym now as parents are good with babysitting on occasions, does me the world of good to get out and I miss the boys so much I really really appreciate them when I'm back with them! 
Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Mcstamp - Can't believe you only have 2 weeks left, you must be so excited and nervous too.  A friend from work went on maternity leave on Friday, she is due on 17 February and I know she was really struggling and looked like she was going to pop any minute too    Hope you got on ok visiting your friends.  Please do keep us posted with the progress.

Beccaboo - Glad things are beginning to settle a little with you and hopefully Dylan will go through the nights soon too, I can't imagine what it must be like looking after twins, must be so hard but then I would love to have twins too.  Don't worry about Saturday, as you say, we can meet up in a month or so's time when the twins are a little older and hopefully more settled, also be nice to do it when the weather is a bit better.  How kind of you to think of us and get cards, I have sent you a private message with my address, thank you. xx

Lollista - Hope you are doing ok and things are going well.  Would be lovely to hear from you.

I am really struggling with everything at the moment, as you all say, the donor does have her own life but I just feel that ours is on hold, the tell tell signs are beginning to show, DH and I had an argument last night and I'm sure its all the strain of it all.  It sounds so simple and yet so far out of reach.....I just want a baby.

Hope everyone has a good week. xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Nat, it is difficult with two but I am finding that now they are developing their little characters I am getting to know their little ways so it does feel slightly easier with each day! Plus on days I feel it's particularly tough I just remind myself what I went through to get here and feel grateful to have them. 
Hope you and DH sorted out your arguement. It does put a strain on relationships doesn't it, more than people realise that don't have to go through all this. I presume the donor is taking her holiday. Do you then have any date to work towards even if it does now mean waiting until she returns? I hope so. Sometimes having no date to work towards makes it so difficult. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is ok.

Beccaboo - thank you so much for the card and little present, I will definitely be using it  .  Me and DH are ok now, looking forward to the weekend, it does just put a strain on things.  Apparently the donor has per appointment within the first 10 days of February so basically either next week or the week after.  I really can't wait now.  So glad things are going well with Dylan and Elliot and things are getting easier, I love them when they start to get their own personalities.

Hope everyone has a good weekend. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Girls,  
Been meaning to post all week but I just don't know where the time goes!  
I had a lovely weekend with friends and lots of nice homemade cake but am looking forwards to no more long journeys now! I have one more week left in work but as I've such a small bump I'm still fairly comfortable and managing to get around well - the problem is nobody makes any allowances and energy wise I could really do with some being made!  I'm a scout leader too and last week the other scout leaders couldn't understand why I didn't want to run alongside the scouts on a zip wire and catch them at the other end... MEN  needless to say I didn't do it.  I had good news this week as the hospital decided I was 'normal' (they clearly don't know me) and they don't want me to have any more scans. They are happy to let the pregnancy continue past the 40 week mark so I may have more time than I think, as that would take me into the beginning of March and might give me time to grow a proper bump!  They are probably famous last words... 

Beccaboo- It sounds like your little chaps are really growing up and that you are nearly through the first few months fog! I'm glad you are getting out and having your time to exercise, its so important for you to have that and for your DH to have a some time alone with the boys  even if it is just 1 hour.  I'm sure it helps him appreciate the good job you are doing.  I'll wish you continued good luck with sleeping through the night x
  Thanks for the advice on snacks- I had already bought some naked bars and am wondering how crazy it would look if I make myself snack pots of cold stewed apple and custard as its one of my faves- alongside my special tea and tea strainer the hopsital are going to have my card marked!
I'll PM you my address too, thank you for being so thoughtful x

Nat-  I'm glad there is a date for you to focus on and FX that everything with that appointment goes well. 
Dh and I were reflecting the other day on how happy and relaxed we have been feeling since being pregnant and although we are clearly delighted to be expecting a baby the biggest emotion is relief.  The relief comes from not doing IVF and having that constant feeling of being out of control and having your life on hold and although we both feel that we coped really well with the IVF, its a heavy weight to carry round for so long and it would be amazing if it did not impact on your relationship.  Stay strong and believe that you can make this incredible journey together x


----------



## mcstamp

Hi Beccaboo,

I had a lovely surprise when I opened the card from you today.  How lovely it is to get something unexpected!  
Thank you x x x


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies! Long time no speak. I can never find this thread, always have to wait for it to pop up. I haven't been on this wensite for aggees. Wer about to sign our consents for private ivf. So all should be starting end feb. Beccaboo, aw cant believe the age of your boys!! You are doing so well! 
Mcstamp- not long to go. Do you know what you are having?
Lolisita- whats happening with you? Sorry I didnt read all the pages, iv missed about 15!! Hope you are ok. 
Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Mcstamp - Hope you are enjoying your last week of work, you really did make me smile with your zip wire story  , really pleased that the hospital are now pleased with the progress of the little one and hopefully you will have a nice few weeks of rest and getting ready for the arrival.

Beccaboo - Hope your week is going well and you are not having too many sleepness nights, bet you can't wait for the weather to get better and then you can take Elliot and Dylan out on nice walks and I just think things are generally so much nicer and much more that you can do, picnics in the park etc.

M089 - Lovely to hear from you.  Glad you are trying IVF again but privately, are you under the same hospital as before?

AFM - Things have settled down with DH, it is all so stressful though and its true what you say Mcstamp, you do put your life on hold, we obviously can't book any holidays as we don't know what's happening and even arranging to see friends in March and stuff I am consciously thinking "will we have to cancel".....although its probably more "hoping we will have to cancel".  I feel a little more relaxed now that we are in February and I know the donor has her appointment before next Friday and we will hear something anytime now but I also feel really nervous in case she cancels again.  I am trying to do everything I can to help as well, I haven't drank alcohol since the New Year, am only having 2 cups of tea a day (replacing it with Peppermint tea), eating more fruit and Beccaboo you got me onto the Nakd bars thanks to your suggestion, they are really nice.....I'm happy to give anything a go so if anyone can think of anything else I should do......I know there was something about pineapple but can't remember when you were meant to eat it.

Love to you all.

xx


----------



## Beccaboo

Hi mo, I hope you are well and pleased you will be starting again end of this month. Are you doing a fresh cycle? Did you end up opting for paying for three goes and getting money back if you were not successful? Was that how it worked? Please keep us updated if you can? Fingers crossed all the way for you. Xx

Nat, glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed especially knowing the donors appointment is so soon now. I hope there are no more cancellations and it goes smoothly from now. I remember putting life on hold, it's hard. Sometimes making those plans though can give you something nice to focus on, could you make time to do something just you and DH throughout cycling, just simple stuff. 
I was eating pretty healthy through my cycles, loads of water and also drank peppermint tea as a replacement for caffeine. i remember hearing the pineapple thing was not advised since it can cause uterine contractions. Not sure if it's true or not but I avoided it just in case! 
Oh yes I can't wait for spring/summer, the boys will be doing more and hopefully I can enjoy it. Xx

Hi mcstamp. Haha, yes I think avoiding the zip wire was a good idea!  
When you mentioned stewed apple I remember now that I had it too in hospital! I got sent to London to deliver as you know and hardly had much with me as all last minute but my parents drove to visit me and bought me stewed apple! It was amazing as the hospital food was terrible! So yes, do it if that's what you fancy. Always plan for the just incase! I also took some malt loaf! 

Lolisita, thinking of you and hope all ok and you are just busy with life stuff. Xx

Mcstamp and nat, glad the cards made you smile.  

Afm, nothing much to report here I don't think. I'm meeting some twin mums in my area next week so that will be nice. Maybe take away some tips! Their babies are around the same ages as Elliot and Dylan. 
i spent day At my mum and dads today and their little cat has been missing since Monday. We were all attached to the cat so it's all been a bit sad.  my parents garden back onto some woods so they have been searching, and their front garden is on a road so maybe she has been hit and took herself off somewhere but it's the not knowing which is hard. Thinking she is out there somewhere. It's funny how attached to pets you get. 
I think the boys put a smile on my parents face though and helped take their mind off it a little. Xx


----------



## mo89

I didnt get accepted for the 3 rounds, so had to go for the 2 but no money back. Its 7350 fir 2 cycles. Thats wil gcrm glasgow. Cant wait to start. Yeh its a fresh cycle and short protocol this time. Which is what I wanted from day 1! 
What protocol did you all go on? 
Aw id love twins! 
Its so nice speaking to you guys again xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello everyone,

Its lovely to hear from you Mo and great news that you've got 2 more cycles lined up.  I was always on short protocol- I don't know my AMH but remember being told it was much lower than it should be for my age.  By the 3rd cycle they had upped my dose of meds to get a better response but I believe they could have gone higher still.  Do you know what dose they are starting you on?  The downside of SP that I found is that it is so fast and furious with a lot of  appointments in a short space of time, that it left me pretty tired and in a bit of a spin so try and get some time to relax and chill a bit.  Lots of good luck coming your way x  x  x

Nat- You must be on tenterhooks now waiting to hear! I'm presuming a DE cycle is similar to doing a frozen cycle, so you will have to down regulate for a long time ready to receive the embryo?  I did find this a lot easier than doing the fresh cycles and me and DH made the most of time by doing lots of nice things together. I was definitely in a more relaxed and physically well state than on any of the fresh cycles.  I didn't do anything else other than the things you are already doing - apart from invoke the law of sod... I was so fed up of never booking anything to do 'just incase' that I decided to book tickets to see Russell Howard in Manchester in March this year - I booked knowing that if the cycle was successful that I wouldn't be able to go and happily, the law of sod worked!  

Beccaboo- I hope that they have found the cat alive and well.  Its horrible when something happens to them, they are such a part of the family.  My 2 are unsettled seeing new things come into the house and are in for a horrible shock when a baby moves in- I fear they will move out! 

AFM nothing to report! Just finishing off some decorating,as usual and hoping baby will wait till I've done it! But some days I feel like its all kicking off and then all the pains go away again - so I really do feel it could be any day!


----------



## NatParnell

m089 - Sorry to hear you didn't get accepted for the 3 cycles but its good news that you can get to start again soon.  Please keep us informed.

Beccaboo - Hope you are doing ok.  Did you find your parents cat?  How awlful, they become part of the family and its terrible when they are missing, we lost a cat once but she returned about 3 days later and was absolutely fine.    Did you meet the mum's with other twins?

Mcstamp - Bet you are pleased you have finished work now, good luck with the decorating and hopefully baby will hold out a couple of weeks longer so you can get things done, hope you are taking some time to relax and time for yourself too.

Afm - things really not going well.  Had a phone call from the agency yesterday saying that the donors father is very sick and in intensive care.  They said that she still wants to do egg donation but obviously can't at the moment.  The agency's advice was to stick with her but as some of you know, my mum died 2 years ago and so from going through a similar situation I know that if the outcome with her father is bad, she will not be in no fit state to be doing anything like this.  The decision has been to keep her in mind and see how things go but they are also looking for another donor at the same time.  I feel really selfish because its terrible about her father but I am just in bits too.  It now means that we may have to wait another 3-4 months again.  I keep thinking "why us", how can all this happen to one person and it is making me doubt her too, which I feel really bad about, of course its all true but I haven't met her and it just gives off the impression that she is unreliable.  Actually cried myself to sleep last night which I haven't done for ages.  

Anyway, so sorry to burden you all. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Nat,  I'm so sorry.  That really Is a blow and I'd be feeling exactly the same about it- it just seems so unlucky.  As you said there is nothing you can really do about it apart from managing your own emotions, so it doesn't eat you up too much.  How has your DH taken it and does he understand how you are feeling ? (as much as they ever can!)
Its just more of the waiting and the goal post moving on you all the time that seems so unfair.  
Do you have friends or family who know what you are going through at the moment, as its a lot to carry round on your own.  

I've got everything crossed for you that whatever is meant to be will happen sooner rather than later,  Love and hugs your way x


----------



## Beccaboo

Hello. Once again been meaning to post before now. I read all and then think il post in a bit but I have to wait usually for when the little people are in bed! 

Nat, that news must be so frustrating for you. It's like having no control over something isn't it. It's not being selfish as you do understand her situation having been through it with your mum but at the same time you are going through your own issues. Do you think you will stick with her but in the meantime look for another donor? Can you still do that? If you can then maybe you can find another quickly but if you don't you would still have the current donor to fall back on. I hope in the meantime throughout all the waiting you are able to do something for you right now. Xx

Mcstamp. How did the decorating go? I hope you are enjoying maternity leave and also doing lots of relaxing and sleeping if you can! When is due date again? I had 23rd in my head but now sure if I made that up! X

Mo, how's things? I was on long protocol both times. It all seems so long winded but I don't think I could ever do short protocol because of my amh levels which were really low. 
Willyou have one or two put back? 
Twins are such hard work but great. I know that all the hard work now will pay off when they can interact and play together and hopefully be the best of brothers. X

News on my parents cat was it came home! After 5 days of being missing and never one to wander far or be gone for long we thought she was never to be seen. We were all back to being happy again. Goodness knows where she was as nothing wrong with her so maybe she got trapped in someone's shed or something. 
I met a couple of twinmums who were lovely. One lady had ivf, I didn't ask but think she maybe had a donor as she is on her own. Now that is superwoman bringing up twins on her own! I most definitely couldn't do it! 
The other twin mum was a twin herself and just so positive about having two babies it just made me feel really happy and positive too! 
Both boys are sleeping 6pm to 6am now with a quick wake up feed at 10pm. I feel great because I'm getting my sleep and they wake up happy which is another bonus. I feel extremely lucky that they sleep through and fingers crossed this is how it will stay. Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi Mcstamp and Beccaboo,

Thank you for your messages.  We are hoping to get an update on the donor this week but yes, as you say Beccaboo, they have started the search for a new donor so will have to see which comes through first I guess.  DH try's to understand but I don't think he really gets it, he has the same attitude with everyone, don't worry about it or try and work things out until it happens whereas I like to plan everything and know where I am, that's why I had it all in my head when it would all potentially happen.  I am constantly checking my phone for any kind of contact.

Beccaboo - glad your parents cat was found, such a relief.  As I said to you before, we had a cat that did the same thing.  Pleased to hear the boys are sleeping through, that's amazing from 6pm - 6am, means you have the night times to yourself to unwind a little and still have a good nights sleep.  How old are they now?

Mcstamp - How are you doing?  Are you enjoying your time off?  It really isn't long to go now is it.

Hope everyone else is ok, M089 and Lollista if you are still reading along. xx


----------



## NatParnell

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend.

Well we had an update on the donor yesterday.  Her Father is much better and is home but because she apparently has just started a new job, she doesn't want to do it until at least the end of March.  The agency have recommended that they look for another donor for us which we think is right. I am so annoyed, I feel like she's just playing games and with our lives.  She must have known last week about the new job or at least that she was looking for one.  The agency seemed quite confident that they could find us one quite quickly, they actually said that they hoped to find one before the end of March so hopefully before this donor was willing to think about starting, I did get the impression that they already had someone in mind so I hope I am right about that.  It just all feels like we are starting over again.

Beccaboo - Glad your meet up with other twin mums went well, interesting that one of them potentially went down the egg donor route.  I don't think many people really know about it, everyone asks if you have considered adoption but no one mentions egg donation.  I think it is only people within this tight nit like us that know about it or people that have had family or friends that have gone down this route.  I think the same probably applies to donors themselves, they must have some kind of connection to it and know about it to offer to be a donor in the first place.  That is what I find so annoying that she must have realised what she was doing and doesn't appear to have given us any thought at all.

Mcstamp - Hope you are doing ok.  Have you finished the decorating now?  Not long to go now. 

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## mo89

Hi ladies. 

Beccanoo- aw im glad you found your parents cat!!! Pets have always been massive in my life, digs and cats. So happy its returned. See its strange because I have very low amh, 3.8, and they said thats better for poor responders. Iv had two longs which didnt agree with me so im happy with the change. 
Mcstamp- il be on 225 of gonal f. What were you on? Mines is called the flare agonist protocol. Il be takibg northisterone, then prostap, then gonal f. How are you feeling? Not long!

Nat- im sorry sorry about your situation. I understand, as I am a very unpatient person and hate waiting, so anytime they have said to me 'oh another week of meds' etc I get super upset. Can you book yourself a wee holiday or even a spa day?

Lolisita,- how are you?


My new board I am on is fine but sooooo many ladies on it I cant remember them all and its moving so fast! I have to call clinic day 1 of period to start which will be around mon. Cant wait to get started


----------



## mcstamp

Hello, 

You think as I'm off I'd be a lady of leisure and be able to check this regularly but I'm afraid old habits die hard and sitting still for any length of time is still a problem for me.... I guess i'm going to have to get good at it soon though as I'm determined to breastfeed !

Nat- It does sound like the donor is not fully committed to this, so I'm glad that the clinic are pursuing others, which will hopefully work out much better in the long run.  What are the requirements for donors?  Obviously they have to be fit and well but do they have to be under a certain age or does it just depend on how fertile they are (AMH scores?)  Your comment about your DH and his lack of worrying style sounds precisely like mine.  It must be great to be a man!  I try my best to learn from his attitude but I really think there is different wiring in our brains   I've got much better at not letting worries take over but even if I discuss a worry in a calm and rational way, just to get it out there, my DH thinks I'm mad as it hasn't even crossed his mind!
Anyway I hope you hear good news from the clinic soon x

Mo-  I was on a different protocol, short antagonist I think, with different meds so the dosages mean nothing to me!  I had also read that many clinics were using it for women with low AMH successfully.  The most number of eggs retrieved from me was 10 on the last go when they had me on quite a high dose, the first time they got 5 and the dose was half that of the last.
I hope your period appears on time and doesn't keep you waiting!  It will be this week though and I'll be thinking of you and hoping everything goes really well x 

Beccaboo- It must be lovely meeting other twin mummies, I Imagine it is a very unique experience.  My friend gave birth to twin girls last week and I'm looking forwards to meeting them soon. Her other little boy is only just 3 and they live in the tiniest cottage, so she is going to have her hands very full- I don't envy her! You must be feeling very pleased with your little sleepers and its great that they are both doing it too- long may it continue! The lack of sleep is probably the thing I'm most worried about as I'm such a grump when I have less than 8 hours.. I pity DH and keep telling him that If I'm horrid I don't really mean it!
Great news about the cat- mine went for 2 weeks once and then came running down the garden, crying and 'talking' as if he had a lot to tell me.  I'd love to know what had happened!  

AFM -  I have finished painting the furniture and organising the nursery room but have given up on trying to get it decorated now.  I didn't want to start and then have baby mid way though when its all a  mess. So for now I'm trying to relax and do little jobs- the house has never been so clean or my desk so tidy!  I really hope that baby comes in the next week as next Sunday is due date and after that they are going to want to start fiddling with me and I don't want fiddled with! So I'm walking for as long as I can every day and will start on the raspberry leaf tea tomorrow. Everyone keeps asking if we are ready... You'd think after waiting 7 years the answer would be yes but it still all feels unreal... I think I'm going to be in shock when a baby pops out!


----------



## Lolisita

Hey girls!
Sorry for not being on here for a while, so much was happening.

Beccaboo - how are you doing? So amazing that your boys sleeping through the night! Did you do anything special for that to happen? Like a routine etc 
Must have been great for you to meet other twin mums to share the experience and tips xx

mcstamp- wow you nearly there     that's so exciting! How do you feel about the birth? Scared ? Relaxed?
My friend told me once you get to the last week's of pregnancy you are so ready and not even scared of anything anymore. xx

Nat- Your situation is not easy, must be frustrating waiting for that person that doesn't seem to be reliable. I know that wait is awful as all you do is think about that. 
I really hope they find suitable donor for you soon, fingers crossed! 

Mo- how are you doing with your cycle? I hope everything is going well, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

AFM -  gosh so much was happening...I am 17 weeks tomorrow and everything is going well so far ( touch wood) I am so worried still and get anxious at times.
btw I just can't relax and still keeping pregnancy a secret, only told few friends and relatives. 
Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Oh and btw I would love to meet up so maybe once mcstamp is settled with the new baby?
Also I was thinking we could always set up a group chat on ********? Makes it so much easier to reply and chat. Obviusly depending if everyone got ********, just an idea really as I know it is not the same.  xx


----------



## mcstamp

Lolista- so glad to hear from you!  We've all been wondering and keeping our fingers crossed and am so pleased that it is good news.  I've had a lovely easy pregnancy and like you its been the anxiety that was hardest to deal with but it did get a lot better after the 20 week scan.  I started to tell people after that and their enthusiasm really helped to shift the worries. 
I think I'm as ready as I'll ever be now and am looking forwards to meeting our little miracle- don't have a clue what to do with it, but I'm sure we'll work it out!

I'll put learning how to use ******** on my list of things to do this week- a lot of my friends are using it now and as usual I'm way behind the times!


----------



## NatParnell

Hi All,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Lollista - Lovely to hear from you and so pleased things are going well, I can imagine that its very nerve-racking especially after waiting so long for this to happen that I'm sure, when it does, you don't actually quite believe it.  

M089 - Hope you are ok and hopefully AF will make an appearance soon so that you can get on with it.

Mcstamp - Sounds like you have been really busy, great that you feel well enough to do lots of stuff at this late stage in the pregnancy.  I guess its just a waiting game now, don't they suggest eating curry too?  I definitely think men and women are on a different planet, my DH does the same, he looks at me as if I'm mad when I say about things I'm worrying about.

Beccaboo - Hope you are ok and having a good weekend.

A Whappsap group sounds like a great idea, I have sent a private message with my mobile number and proper name to all of you.

AFM - well, things have evolved very quickly.  After all the problems last week and disappointments, we were offered another donor on Friday which we have accepted.  The age limit is 35 for donors but they also go on AMH levels, she is 33 with 4 children and has done egg donation last year.  This is all so positive because it means she knows what to expect and because she has done it before she doesn't need the screening so we are just waiting for her to be referred and then things should move relatively quickly.  I can't tell you how relieved I feel about it now, at least she will understand the importance of keeping appointments and how it all works.  I really hope it works out this time.

xx


----------



## mcstamp

Oh Nat,  that's amazing news.  So very pleased for you and our DH.  You just never know what's around the corner!
I'm going for the curry plan at the weekend and they have offered me a 'sweep' next week, which can help start labour but I'm not sure I want to do that yet !

I looked at the ******** and realise you need to live in the modern world for that . . .at the moment I don't have a phone capable of supporting it, LOL.  We've had such poor broadband speeds and no mobile phone reception where I live that it hasn't been worth me getting anything fancy!  However we have just got hyperfast broadband so I guess getting a new phone should go on the list.  I suppose it will give me something to think about over the next week !


----------



## Lolisita

Mcstamp- I am looking forward to 20 weeks scan, really hope I can relax after that. 
I was actually going to ask how u getting on with whatsup, ah that's a shame. Let me know when you get new phone and set up whatsup, I can then add you to the group chat 
How many weeks are you overdue? Hmm Yeah would be best to try and avoid the sweep. Hope it starts for you soon!  Xx


----------



## NatParnell

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Mcstamp - How are things going?  I wonder if the curry at the weekend worked?  Hope to get some good news from you soon.

All quiet with us, our donor has been referred to Guy's and we are now waiting for her to have her first appointment.....hopefully it won't be too long. xx


----------



## mcstamp

Hello, 
Still no baby here!  I'm 4 days over now although If I go off my IVF dates rather than their scan, tomorrow is 40 weeks so I'm not too worried!  I'm trying all the old wives tales though and have agreed to have a sweep on Tuesday as that is not too invasive!  

For the good news, with a little help from my niece I have managed to access ******** on my phone- I'm such a bloomin' dinosaur she thought it was hilarious that I couldn't get internet- turns out I just hadn't turned it on  

I'll send my number through... don't quite know how to use it yet though!

Hope you hear from Guys soon Nat x


----------

